# Should you OWN a horse?



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

COMPLETELY AGREE!! Before I bought my horse, I sat down and budgeted _everything_ and made sure I could afford it. Of course I may make cuts here and there, like doing my own vaccinations instead of calling a vet, but that's not sacrifcing quality of care in any way, just saving my wallet from drying up 

I agree with horses are like small children, more than they are animals. What can happen, will happen.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I started when I was 10 years old... Drove my parents crazy for years until one day, I picked up the phone book and called stables to make an appt for a lesson! For nearly two years after that, I spent every single day at the barn taking lessons, working 8 hrs a day on weekends, summer camps, clinics, etc. I leased a horse for a year and THEN my trainer told my parents I was ready to buy a horse. I read everything I could get my hands on even before I started taking lessons to learn about riding and their care. I worked as a groom / stable hand for ten years after that in big & small barns, even racing barns. I just get extremely frustrated when people don't devote the time and energy into learning and understanding horses before taking one into their care. 

Hey, horses make all of us broke! I haven't bought myself new clothes for work in longer than I can remember. But, if Danny needs ANYTHING, we find a way to pay for it. That's our responsibility as his owners...


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Amen sista!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Great post; and I completely agree. Bravo!

However, and this is a *big* however - what is the mission and purpose of this board? Is it just a place for experienced horsepeople to network, or is part of its purpose to educate the novice and backyard horse owner?

IF part of the purpose is education (I'm assuming it is, because a lot of members and posters are novice and BYOs) then how do we best reach that audience? We can't educate them if we alienate them first. (I am guilty of this; having recently expressed my frustration in a thread. ) This folks aren't going to get rid of their horses because someone, particularly someone on the internet, tells them they're not responsible enough to have one. 

What's the best way to help these novice and BYOs *and* their horses?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you, luv. Excellent post.

May I also add, just because you have a mare doesn't mean you NEED to breed her, especially if you're completely new to horses or too poor/stupid to get her proper prenatal and post natal care.

If someone's stallion 'accidentally' covers her, get the vet out to give her a shot and get rid of the foal. You don't HAVE to make her go through pregnancy and foal out in your 1/2 acre dirt lot, with your nasty round bale of cow hay that's her only source of nutrition.

Foals aren't just adorable, they're a _major_ responsibility and a very expensive one at that. Besides, who besides _you_ is going to want your 'kyoot' foal when it grows into a fugly, ill conformed, done nothing, rank adult? Oh that's right, the kill buyers!

Maura, the noobs who _really_ want to learn aren't the ones coming on here asking questions and then ranting because they're not getting the advice/training/medical recommendations they want, or having a tantrum about not having any money and dismissing out of hand any suggestions that they call a vet/farrier/trainer.

If people truly want to learn about horse keeping and how to be responsible, their first step should be trying to research as much information as possible _before_ they bring home that auction special.

I know I never would have been prepared to bring my boys home if I hadn't had many years of experience working in and around barns and farms, and paying trainers to teach me the basics and beyond.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

justsambam08 said:


> COMPLETELY AGREE!! Before I bought my horse, I sat down and budgeted _everything_ and made sure I could afford it. Of course I may make cuts here and there, like doing my own vaccinations instead of calling a vet, but that's not sacrifcing quality of care in any way, just saving my wallet from drying up
> 
> I agree with horses are like small children, more than they are animals. What can happen, will happen.


I didn't. I budgeted nothing. I bought the horse for $500 (made weekly payments of $100 - my entire paycheck). When I finished paying him off I got a friend to haul him home for me, there was a farm behind me where I boarded him for $50 per month. He was 250 lbs under weight. An older lady brought over a ripped sheet and told me to hide him under it because the SPCA would take him away if they saw his condition. 

I didn't work out feed. Had no idea what a horse ate. I fed him about 50lbs of grain per week. It cost about seven dollars a bag. I bought 1 bale of hay per week. (he was on 30 acres of grass). When I pulled the sheet off a few months later I was shocked. He was GORGEOUS! He'd gained a ton of weight but with the weight came attitude. I brought him home with an old halter and a $2 lead rope. I was riding him bareback with baling twine. 

I took $125 to a local auction and bought a saddle/bridle kit that came with a girth for...$125. I did not know anything about shots so the first few years the only "shot" I got was a coggins because you needed that for shows. I asked some friends about teeth floating... they said "You'll know if he needs them done". So no teeth floats for years. (he has a terrible wave mouth and should have gotten them at least twice per year) I got his feet done once or twice a year but that wasn't as neglectful as you'd think because my farrier now will skip him on occassion because he wears them down on his own.

He had this spot on his cheek that used to sweel up huge, then a hole would open up and puss would drain. It happened for years. One vet told me it was a man-made hole for sinus drainage. I went with that. (YEARS later it turned out he had a tooth that had rotted. When it stopped draining - the toothe had died).

After I'd had him for a good five years or so I moved him to a boarding facility where I learned about shots and proper hoof care. Now I'm someone that was ALWAYS in a lesson program. You do NOT learn horse care in a lesson program.... Or I should say in alot of lesson programs.

I never had much money but I spent everything on him and when he was sick or hurt, my parents paid the bills on him. I did not have 2 nickles to rub together and looking back he received minimal care but I bought him at 3 and last month he turned 26. I love him now, I loved him then. He taught me how to care for a horse. He taught me more then you could ever imagine. Not sure what my point is...


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Maura, yes, this forum absolutely should promote education to the new and inexperienced people joining the horse world. However, I cannot ever condone individuals buying a horse, getting in over their heads, then coming to this forum for advice because they can't afford to call a vet or hire a trainer. The internet is not a replacement for professional services. I am more than happy to discuss with and help those who are learning, but not when they refuse to take advice such as "your horse is in a severe medical state and must be seen by a vet" and their response is "I don't have the money for a vet (or trainer, or dentist). I often wonder if the "I can't afford it" excuse is simply a cover up for "I don't want to call someone out, I want to do it myself." or "I don't want a vet/trainer/farrier/dentist to see the condition my horse is truly in."

Speed Racer, I wholeheartedly agree with that sentiment as well! I have never been too close to the breeding aspect of the horse world, but only shake my head and think of all the unwanted horses in this country that end up neglected or being shipping out of the country. Same mentality as all the back yard breeders of puppies that end up at the shelter.

I'm really not trying to be blantanly rude, I'm just tired of holding my tounge and playing nice!!!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Farmpony, I love your story... I think a lot of people have those types of intentions when getting into this, but those intentions often quickly fade. I'm really not trying to say that people without money shouldn't have horses, it's more about the mentality of it. You can be broke and still do everything for your horse (you may just have to live on rice and water in the mean time). You can have limited experience and seek out every opportunity to learn from those around you. It's the new owners who do not have the knowledge and do not have any interest in acquiring the knowledge. Owners who don't have a clue (for lack of a better term) and would prefer to stick with the fantasy of horse ownership than come to terms with the reality of horse ownership.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, according to this I shouldn't own a horse. That sucks, but you won't see me selling my horse because a bunch of people on an online forum think I shouldn't. No offense to anyone here, just saying.

We can't afford to call the vet out everytime our horses have a sniffly nose or a cough. Our horses get their hooves done when they need to be. They get yearly shots. They are fed and cared for. They don't go without anything they need and they are watched for carefully - when something is up we watch them until they are better or until it's time to have the vet out, so no, I'm not going to go run and list my horse for sale because I can't afford thousand dollar vet bills - if it happened, we would figure something out, but it hasn't. I am aware that someday it will and when that day comes, we'll figure it out.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

perch, 

*THANK YOU* for starting this thread. It has touched on a lot of things that have been bothering me lately.



> I'm really not trying to be blantanly rude, I'm just tired of holding my tounge and playing nice!!!


 Ditto, ditto, ditto!!!

But back to our average newb BYO. Based on farmpony's story, and frankly, my own (I bought a "riding school dropout" when I was 14 with my babysitting money, and *rode* it to a new barn because I couldn't afford hauling; when I needed some lessons to work on his issues, the initial response from my parents was "But you've taken riding lessons for years, you should be giving lessons!" Oh, eventually, I did get lessons - from a "very experienced" teenager) some of these novices do learn to become responsible horsepeople. 

How do we help those who are capable of learning? And how do we sort them out from the rest?

I believe most posters do genuinely want information and/or education. Many are taking the easy route by asking here rather than doing there own research. Most are hoping for a quick fix. Lots are shocked and resentful when they're confronted with their own ignorance.

So what's the best way to reach them? Any thoughts?

If the real answer is flame them all; and the serious ones will come back in spite of it, I'm okay with it. Hand me and SpeedRacer flamethrowers, I'm ready.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

kmd,

No one is talking about unnecessary vet calls for sniffles and a cough. 

Would you call the vet for a colic or a non-weight bearing lameness?

There was a poster here months ago who had a horse that was down and couldn't rise, and posted asking for advice on what he could do to help the horse, and got defensive and then nasty when every response was "Call the vet." 

THAT'S the kind of poster this is about.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooh, ooh, ooh, I want one! Do I need a license to operate a flamethrower??


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

maura said:


> kmd,
> 
> No one is talking about unnecessary vet calls for sniffles and a cough.
> 
> ...


Exactly!! That's actually one of the threads that made me start to feel this way...


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

maura said:


> kmd,
> 
> No one is talking about unnecessary vet calls for sniffles and a cough.
> 
> ...


Of course. That I can totally understand. It just came across like it was for everyone who doesn't have the vet come out for every little thing. :lol:


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry kmd, I didn't mean for this to sound like I was attacking those with less than deep pockets, because mine certainly aren't. It's more directed towards those who don't want to understand what can happen and don't really want to know how to be a responsible / prepared owner.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, I didn't read it that way at all. Glad we could clarify. 
I have the vet out exactly once per year. I do fall booster shots myself. For 4 or 5 years when I didn't have to have Cogginses, I did all my shots myself and didn't see a vet. I don't believe I'm the person this thread is directed at either. 

I have a list of threads in my head that made me want to scream and bash my head against the wall. I choose that one as an example because that person no longer posts and I thought it was safe. I'm sure the horse died; at one point the poster's solution was to rig a sling and block and tackle and sling the horse up; the thread degenerated into a lot of nonsense about economics and why they couldn't afford the vet.

I think perch has the same list of head-banging threads in her head as me; the rest are not really safe to discuss.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I definately get it now, no harm done


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I agree with the majority of this- we get yearly vaccinations, and the farrier is out once every 6 weeks, but often Rainy doesn't need her hooves done, so she waits till next time- the only thing is trainers. I'm going to assume you mean that it bothers you when a horse has a bad problem- not for everything. I don't appreciate it when someone has a chronic rearer, but disregards everyone saying you need help. But not everyone can afford to have a trainer to help them do everything. 
Does that make sense? Anyway, I agree almost completely.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kmd, I consider you a _responsible_ owner. You get the vet out when and if it's necessary, and keep up with their dental and farrier care. You don't cheap out if the animals really need it.

I have a very loonnnggg list of threads in my head where I just want to reach through the computer and slap someone stupid, but I think that would be redundant since it's apparent they're stupid enough.

Most of the time I don't even bother to answer those threads anymore, because they don't want to hear reason, they just want someone to tell them they're a good person and how to fix their problems without involving an outlay of money or time. Threads like this:

_Oh bother! My horse impaled himself on a spike and now he's bleeding all over, and his intestines are oozing from the wound. I don't have time for this, stupid horse! How do I fix it? And don't say a vet, 'cause I ain't got no money!_

Yeah, where's my flamethrower?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is a great thread


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> kmd, I consider you a _responsible_ owner. You get the vet out when and if it's necessary, and keep up with their dental and farrier care. You don't cheap out if the animals really need it.
> 
> I have a very loonnnggg list of threads in my head where I just want to reach through the computer and slap someone stupid, but I think that would be redundant since it's apparent they're stupid enough.
> 
> ...


SpeedRacer, you read my mind!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Isn't EVERYTHING always the horse's fault? 

I also now ignore most threads that would fall under this category. I end up getting ****ed off and the OPs never want any real advice anyway... I quickly learn which threads I don't want to read by looking at the usernames!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

luvmyperch said:


> Farmpony, I love your story... I think a lot of people have those types of intentions when getting into this, but those intentions often quickly fade. I'm really not trying to say that people without money shouldn't have horses, it's more about the mentality of it. You can be broke and still do everything for your horse (you may just have to live on rice and water in the mean time). You can have limited experience and seek out every opportunity to learn from those around you. It's the new owners who do not have the knowledge and do not have any interest in acquiring the knowledge. Owners who don't have a clue (for lack of a better term) and would prefer to stick with the fantasy of horse ownership than come to terms with the reality of horse ownership.


I agree with your thoughts in this thread in many ways. I get so mad sometimes when I read threads I just want to post something obnoxious. I've actually screamed at the computer before "You stupid selfish dumb dumb dumb girl!" And then I've typed something like "remember the conscientious ettiquette policy" instead. Not quite as self indulgent.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Our riding instructor has this policy for kids who want a horse. She wants them to lease from her first, AFTER they are old enough to work off part of the lease so they have to earn it. She has chores around the farm that the kids can do to help pay for their lease, and they have to learn about all the responsibilities involved in owning a horse. Then she really encourages the parents to be taking lessons or helping out also so they also know the needs of horses. She feels very strongly about not buying a horse for a kid until the kid can help take care of it (both with a time commitment and financial help). 

Even for her adult students who want to buy a horse, she asks them to do a 2 week barn duty to see just how much barn cleaning is involved, not to mention everything else. 

Granted, all of this is for people who want a new horse, and don't already own one. She's also shares her ledger for one horse as far as bills go. That's a scary experience! It's a tally of a years worth of expenses, minus hay which they grow and harvest themselves. It includes her lessons on the horse, vet, farrier, and vaccines, blankets, supplements, grain, etc. She just hands you a copy and lets you look at it. 

I love that she has my daughter convinced that she has to wait a few more years because she has to be able to help out financially and with her time. She knows we will get a horse, but we're in no rush.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

luvmyperch said:


> Isn't EVERYTHING always the horse's fault?


Yes, yes it is. Can't possibly be because they're neglectful, ignorant owners, now can it? You're a meanie doodie head for even _suggesting_ that they're not the bestest owner evah! :evil:



luvmyperch said:


> I also now ignore most threads that would fall under this category. I end up getting ****ed off and the OPs never want any real advice anyway... I quickly learn which threads I don't want to read by looking at the usernames!


You and me both, sister. Why should I get a pounding migraine and raise my blood pressure for someone who obviously doesn't give a rat's patootie for their horse, other than how it's affecting _them. _


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I do believe this thread is turning out to be quite therapeutic for some of us!!!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Somebody please PM dantexeventer with a link to this thread.

In a classic one-of-these-threads; she just posted that people posted for critiques, opinions or advice should just put on their big girl panties and deal. 

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/im-getting-horse-52004/page5/#post606073

I think she needs this thread,


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

maura said:


> kmd,
> 
> No one is talking about unnecessary vet calls for sniffles and a cough.
> 
> ...


Now THAT is terrible.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

luvmyperch said:


> SpeedRacer, you read my mind!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Isn't EVERYTHING always the horse's fault?
> 
> I also now ignore most threads that would fall under this category. I end up getting ****ed off and the OPs never want any real advice anyway... I quickly learn which threads I don't want to read by looking at the usernames!


Ditto. If your horse cut himself on a nail, it's obviously the owners fault for having a nail within reach of the horse! And when you give some people advice, they start playing with your sympathy with the whole "vet's too expencive....my favorite horse please please help me....she's dying what do I do??" *headdesk*:roll:

Ughhh with the thread of "Im getting a horse!!!" post #38 is REALLY irking me:

"don't worry about having a 3 year old because they're too jumpy and whatnot. when i bought trigger, he was 2 and a half. everybody and their mother told me not to. we're buddies now, but it took a lot of work and a lot of help from a trainer."


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I tend to post in far less threads than I used to for this very reason. If I get involved, I get heated, and it is very hard to stay impartial once i've started. So many times recently I've got half a response typed up and then I just delete and exit.

Maybe i'm mellowing :]

There are 5 or 6 threads active at the moment that are making my blood pressure rise. 

Surely people are smart enough to realise that 20 odd people saying the same thing has to mean the idea has some merit? Or is that too much to ask?

I'm one of those who started out with the bare basics of knowledge - I took lessons for 5 years and was a junior staff for 2, but really, having non-horsey parents, we were very unprepared for horse ownership. The first time we tried to load my pony on a float it took three hours and I was in tears. Actually, I was in tears most rides. I was riding an 11h pony in a saddle sized for a 15h stock horse. But the key is that we LEARNT. We went to pony club and soaked everything in like a sponge. We went to competitions and listened to everything. We sorted the good information from the bad, and now, we are ok. That pony survived our inexperience and went on to have a foal who was a royal show champion. We have since gone on to produce a few quiet, sane and happy horses who are all in good homes.

There is no limit to what you can achieve with the right attitude - It's a shame that the right attitude is so rare.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think anyone has the right to say who can and cannot have a horse.
My horses have their basics. Feet, shots, wormer, teeth all that. But should something come up and its a couple thousands sorry i'm going to shoot my horse. Same with all my other critters. For what I spent on that one critter I could easily give another a good home.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> I don't think anyone has the right to say who can and cannot have a horse.
> My horses have their basics. Feet, shots, wormer, teeth all that. But should something come up and its a couple thousands sorry i'm going to shoot my horse. Same with all my other critters. For what I spent on that one critter I could easily give another a good home.


I don't think the point of this thread is to say who should or shouldn't own a horse...I think it's more of an awareness for people who get a horse but are ill prepared for the responsibility. You hear that "I got a free horse" story all the time, but that "free" horse usually (not always) comes with a lot of problems. 

The barn we ride at is boarding facility also. She just took in an apendix QH that was "free"...He was about 250 lbs underweight, had a huge gash on his leg, hadn't had his feet or teeth cared for in years, etc. The owners have spent $3000 in a year just getting him in riding condition, in addition to boarding fees. Some free horse. Now they are paying for training because he is not fit for a child to ride. 

I personally am bothered by the "I'll just get a new one" attitude, but maybe that's just me. I think that when a person buys a horse (or a dog or cat for that matter) they are making a committment to that animal for the duration--either to keep it or find it a good home. I guess maybe that's because I get attached to my animals and when their time is up I'm distraught.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Thank you for this topic. This is exactly why I don't own a horse right now. 
I had a free-lease going for the last 7 years, and I consider myself very fortunate to have been able to enjoy my wonderful boy without having to worry about any of his expenses. However, he was put down over the winter, and as much as I'd love to get a "horse of my own" now, the fact of the matter is, I'm a broke college student. It drives me insane when people with about an eighth of the experience (or less), but relatively the same amount of money, go out & purchase a horse. I think people get into "I want it right now!!" mode, without thinking logically about the situation & truly taking the well-being of the horse into consideration, and I think that's sad. I wish they could be happy taking lessons or riding a friend's horse or working out some sort of leasing situation until they were realistically prepared for actual horse ownership. 
I recently got a job riding some beautiful young horses for some wonderful people, so for now, that is going to have to satisfy my "horsey fix" until I'm financially ready to embark upon actual horse ownership. I'm very much looking forward to whenever that day finally comes.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I hear you, luvmyperch. :wink: It definitely can be frustrating to hear the woes of people who shouldn't own horses. For me it's mostly because the situation was completely preventable. They get into trouble when they are not fully informed. if they did get advice, but didn't listen, then it rests on their shoulders. Someone who is willing to learn will have a much easier time to turn things around for the better. I pity the horse who's owner does not. But I also love the point that Maura brought up, about how we can use the HF to help educate people. Or at least people who will listen and use common sense. 

This thread/topic did catch my attention, mostly because deep down my worry is that I am not doing the best that I can for my horse. I suppose that she was an impulse buy. My BO was selling and I didn't want to lose her so I bought her with the help of my parents. My parents still help me to pay for her and I work at the barn to afford to keep her there and to continue to take lessons. If something huge, health-wise, were to happen to her, I don't know that I'd be able to afford to give her proper care. I would do ANYTHING to take care of her, but I do not know 100% that I would be able to pull it off. Is that fair to her? I feel some days that I am a horrible owner and that she would be better off with someone else. 
I learned how to rasp/file my horses hooves, but she was tender on all footing except for grass, so I got a farrier to give her front shoes. The first thing I did when I bought her was have her teeth floated for the first time in her life. I learned that she should get shots, so I had the vet out to give her her annuals, which I doubt had ever been given to her. 
I do the best that I can, but is my best enough? Maybe it's not.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This is an excellent thread!

I can say though that I am guilty of this myself. Only not really intentionally, but I am guilty. I started working with Lacey (my trainer/BO does a lease a horse for a year, then decide to own it or not sort of deal like FowlPlay was talking about) 2 years ago. My every intention was to own her by the end of the year and ride off into the sunset happily, yadda yadda yadda. Well, last July (the end of the year) came around and I wasn't financially stable. I had no money coming into my possession and no prospects, really. So I told my BO that I'd like to half own Lacey in exchange for paying to get her hooves done on a regular basis and continuing to work with her. She agreed, but we didn't do any sort of contract (which we should of, hindsight is 20/20, right?). 
Basically, long story short, I still have no money but now my BO says I own Lacey. She's put all Lacey's paper's in my name and everything so it looks like she's mine, but I know this isn't a good situation. I mean, for sure I'm going to make up a payment plan with the vet if Lacey goes 3 legged lame or colics or something, but I don't have the money to get her teeth done or her shots. Personally, those are two mandatory horse ownership things, in my mind, and since I can't do them, I shouldn't own a horse. But I do own a horse, and I couldn't ask for a better horse, but I really wish I didn't. 

I bet that really isn't a super common scenario though... Not many people have a horse forced upon them, I would think... My plan for the summer is to save atleast half of everything I make, money-wise, for a safety net for Lacey, but that still won't cover teeth and such. It's a hard spot. 

I thoroughly agree: I should not own a horse.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree! 

I am not well off, by any stretch of the imagination, but you better believe my horses are taken care of. I just recently had a horse go down with severe colic, the vet was on the phone before you could say boo. Those bills are going to hit my bank account hard when they come, but my horse is still alive and well, so it's more than worth it. I don't understand the mentality of "he's my favourite, but I can't afford a vet". Ugh....I'm going to stop before I get nasty.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

If my parents didn't fund my horse, I would have to sell him pretty quickly. With my parents we have the money, but if they decided they didn't want to pay for him I would have to sell, no questions asked.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Crimson, 

I don't think you're an irresponsible owner or someone who shouldn't own a horse, I think you're a realist. I once put a horse down because the alternative was a $5000.+ surgery, a year on stall rest and no guarantee the horse would be ridable at the end of it. I don't think that decision makes me irresponsible or a bad owner either. 

Perch's original post was about uninformed novices who can't afford basic care, and post expecting solutions that don't cost money; not situations like the one you describe. Oh, and then get defensive when suggest a solution that costs money. I personally love the rationale that the reason my horses get/why I expect a better standard of care if because I'm wealthy....(So not the case!)

Island and Wallaby, same to you - I don't think you're the type of poster the original post referred to; you're horse owners struggling on a budget like most of the rest of us.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I go without so my horses and other animals will get the care they deserve. I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination, and like everyone else, I have to budget my funds.

I haven't bought anything new in years, and that includes clothes. I shop at Goodwill for all my outwear, I drive a 12 y/o truck, I have a 35 y/o horse trailer, I don't have the interwebz or even a computer at home, I have an old, pay-as-you-go cell phone, I have my hair cut at the local beauty college, and I NEVER go out to eat.

That doesn't make me a martyr or better than anyone else, it just means when it comes to what's being spent, I'm the one who gets the short end of the stick because my animals are _my_ responsibility. They don't have a say in where they live or how they're treated, so it's up to me to make sure they have what they need.

I won't spend $10,000 on surgery for ANY of my animals, even if they're still young and could have many years ahead of them. Everyone has a line where they can't and won't cross over, and mine is expensive, high risk surgery.

It's also irresponsible to bankrupt yourself trying to save one animal, and letting the others go without proper care. If you lose your home because you opted for an expensive treatment, how is _that_ being responsible?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Great post, SR. Once again we prove that great minds think alike.

(Or is the correct aphorism "Fools seldom differ"???)

Irresponsible is buying a horse without any knowledge base beforehand or striving to gain the necessary knowledge base afterward, or ignoring the concensus opinion of informed horspeople for purely emotional reasons ("I don't care if everyone says it's too much horse for me, I *love* him") or buying a horse knowing you don't have the resources for basic care but engaging in magical thinking that it will someone work out. No one who's responded to this thread so far falls into those categories as far as I can tell.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice educational thread! People need to know all of the expences before they get in too deep...

I am greatful to have the help of my parents and to not have to pay board (currently). I have a friend from work who is an excelent farrier and cuts me a deal at $20 a horse instead of the average $40 in my area.(only trims no shoes) I also have a vet tech friend who gets and administers all of my yearly shots for free. I am knowledgable enough to treat most injuries myself...be it cuts, scrapes, Colic (Not to mention I have banamine and bute available for most occasions) etc. But im also smart enough to know when to get the vet out, and I dont mind paying the money! I just find its nice to be able to save a buck anyway possible lol as do most horse owners.

The only area I differ in is their teeth... I dont think they HAVE to be done yearly or twice yearly.My gelding needs his done 1-2 times a year...and I pay for it no problem...but my mare hasnt had hers done in forever and she is fine, But I am planning on becoming an equine detist and I have already started to study up so I can have a jump on my class mates...doesnt help the guy who does my geldings teeth teaches at the school I want to go to and he teaches me as he does my horses teeth...So I do have a general idea as to if they are fine or not (most owners dont) So im confident enough to say my mare doesnt need them done...does this mean that if she suddenly did I wouldnt pay? Heck no I would pay...and that is very likely...a horses condition changes constantly over its lifetime for many reasons. This also doesnt mean that you shouldnt have the vet out to check. Most owners dont have the knowledge to know about their horses mouth. Thats why its best to have the vet look at it for you. New owners need to be ready to pay for this expense.

Horse owners need to be prepaired to change their equine budget if needs arise....that is why so many get into trouble when all of a sudden they have no money.

Think before you buy people!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Luv, great great great thread!!!!

I personally think the newbies who are clueless that are like the people in this thread that have given examples/stories from years past are the type of people that, had this type of forum been around, would have listened to the advice given.

In other words, being clueless is not near so bad when you are willing to learn from your mistakes to make things better.



wild_spot said:


> Surely people are smart enough to realise that 20 odd people saying the same thing has to mean the idea has some merit? Or is that too much to ask?


Silly you, wild_spot, that just means we are all ganging up on them. Not that we are giving good advice. We are all just jealous and mean doody heads we are not willing to think for ourselves. :wink:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree 10000%!!! I know Im not the best owner, what with my horses being abit thin lately... but I do get the vet out, he's been here twice this week, I've had the dentis out, and the farrier. My parents are now broke and I cant buy that dress I wanted. I dont care, because my horses are gaining weight 

I also cant stand those that say things like "I dont have money". Most of us dont have money, but we make a plan!

Can I have a flamethrower, or is that just for the knowledgable ones, which Im not!? Haha

Just thiught I'd add my 2 cents, sorry if its bad or whatever


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> My parents are now broke and I cant buy that dress I wanted. I dont care, because my horses are gaining weight


Two thumbs up for you! Fat horses are far better than a dress any day.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Two thumbs up for you! Fat horses are far better than a dress any day.


It's a lot harder to ride a horse in a dress anyway.:wink:

Maybe I was misunderstood earlier...I think that there is always a point that you say that you've reasonably done all that is feasable, and you now owe it to your animal to put them down, but it's not fair to them to not even try. We all have our limits--not denying that at all, but when we take ownership of an animal, we are taking on a responsibility to take care of them.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Fowl Play said:


> It's a lot harder to ride a horse in a dress anyway.:wink:
> 
> Maybe I was misunderstood earlier...I think that there is always a point that you say that you've reasonably done all that is feasable, and you now owe it to your animal to put them down, but it's not fair to them to not even try. We all have our limits--not denying that at all, but when we take ownership of an animal, we are taking on a responsibility to take care of them.


I in no way meant that not being able to afford the very best in medical technology makes anyone a bad owner. It those who are not doing what is in the best interest of their horse (i.e. buying that dress INSTEAD of getting the dentist out, because the dress is more important!). Like LoveStory said, it's a matter of planning and being prepared, knowing what you are and aren't capable of doing, and most importantly, understanding the responsibility of being in charge of their care and well-being.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

luvmyperch said:


> I in no way meant that not being able to afford the very best in medical technology makes anyone a bad owner. It those who are not doing what is in the best interest of their horse (i.e. buying that dress INSTEAD of getting the dentist out, because the dress is more important!). Like LoveStory said, it's a matter of planning and being prepared, knowing what you are and aren't capable of doing, and most importantly, understanding the responsibility of being in charge of their care and well-being.


You and I are thinking along the same lines. I said something earlier about taking an animal on for the long haul, and someone else commented about not paying for an expensive surgery. I 100% agree with you, which is why we don't own our own horses right now. My daughter and I would LOVE a horse, but we cannot afford one (or two:wink just yet so we take lessons. Don't for a minute think that the "free horse" ads haven't tempted me, but I fortunately have a riding instructor who isn't afraid to tell me the REAL cost of owning a horse.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

LUV, well I am glad I did not write your intro post but it needed saying. I can't really fault what you have written - it is all true.

But Oh My - don't apply for a job in the Diplomatic Corps - those folks get paid for not voicing the truth too loudly.

I sometimes get the feeling that my mare DiDi is a bit like a trophy wife and she almosts costs as much. Not that I would know anything about the cost of a trophy wife but I know it is a lot of money.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Barry, I've never been very good at keeping my opinions to myself, especially when it comes to something I'm passionate about! My Dad always told me I should've been a lawyer... I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

My thoughts are you don't get to decide who owns a horse or not. If they are here, they have it and they did not ask your permission. What is so hard about putting personal feelings aside and just helping, nicely, when someone asks a question?

Also, a trainer is not as critical and issue as compared to medical needs. Can anyone show me where someone said they would not get a vet even though their horse was is an extreme life or death emergency???

I am willing to bet that a fair number on here are self taught horse riders, done so with books, magazines, watching videos and all that.

Some people plan ahead and some don't. It really is just different types of people owning horses. I have not seen anyone on this board writing about how they abuse their horses and I do not think that not getting a trainer or writing out a budget means someone should not have a horse. They will get the education about owning a horse- it just depends on if they get it before they have the horse or after.

And really..... what other people do is none of our business. Some need to learn that when advice is given, the receiver may not always put it into action... they may just consider it, compare it to their situation, and choose to do something different.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Citrus, I'm on my way to an event and don't have time to fully respond to your post. You obviously completely missed the point of this post. I can assure you that I can think of at least a dozen threads just in the last few months where owners were asking for advice on a horse that was in extreme medical need, and was truly a life or death situation, but still refused to call a vet. Are you really going to tell us that people can learn proper horse care from a book??? Wow, that is just the kind of ignorant attitude I'm referring to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

A book is better then nothing at all.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

agree! 
ive been working on horse farms 5 days a week for 10 years and theres STILL so much i dont know! itd be crazy to have NO horse knowledge at all


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

After reading the original post all I can say is I find horses so much easier as pets in comparison to dogs. Well, not my dog. Even though he's all Border Collie he is the equivalent of a pet rock as he fits my life perfect. But compared to most dogs. I'd take taking care of 30+ horses any day.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I agree with this!
People think if they buy a cheap horse then they will be cheap to care for but a £100 horse and a £10,000 horse need just as much care as each other.
I have been riding since I was 7 and around horses all my life. I was 17 when my parents bought me my own horse and my riding instructors reaction was 'about time too'


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Pidge said:


> The only area I differ in is their teeth... I dont think they HAVE to be done yearly or twice yearly.My gelding needs his done 1-2 times a year...and I pay for it no problem...but my mare hasnt had hers done in forever and she is fine...


I agree with this. Many, many horses that spend a very normal 18+ hours a day grazing grass or munching hay rarely need any dental work.

On the general topic, considering maintenance requirements is one of the most overlooked areas I've seen in the decision of which horse to buy. There are indeed a lot of beautiful, great riding, very low maintenance, easy keepers out there. If you look at their diet and their feet before you buy, those two items can save you a ton of $$s in food, vet, and farrier maintenance costs. Always have funds for the emergencies, but having a horse does not need to empty your wallet.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im moving into a house ATM where people had horses (and very well shouldnt of). The stalls in the barn and all chewed down to barely nothing, they stalls look like they havent been cleaned in god knows how long. The pasture fence is falling down, half of the lean-to is on the ground. *They have an old bathtub as a water trough.* The water line to the barn bust so half the stalls are soaked. They have an old shed where your supposed to keep chickens, they kept a mini stallion in there. Which btw is falling down aswell. Its a perfect example of people who should not have horses nore deserve to have horses. The state those horses were living in was just terrible.


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

Had I read this thread prior to getting our horse I might have thought things through a little more carefully. Expenses for the horse were definitely taken into consideration before hand but the enormous responsibility of horse ownership didn't kick into my brain until after. The whole thing seemed so logical at the time. I'm not one to post much on forums but have found so much information here on HF that has changed my way of thinking. I was drawn to this forum because of the honesty of the pro's so just wanted to say thanks for the time it takes to educate us newbies.
~Cathy


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

My little terrier sits at my feet as I write this. My Rottie is on his bed - dozing for a couple of hours until the time comes when he knows I am going up the the stable. He will be at the car before I get to it. The two dogs are very little trouble really. When I go to bed, then so do they. When I get up, so do they. They have their routine and what ever I do is the focal point of that routine. In return they are my constant, loyal, faithful companions. Life would be lacking without their company.

As to the horse, well DiDi is different. The routines are now well established but she doesn't live with me in my house, she lives up at the stables. Yeh, she has a clock in her head but she is in her stable on her own from about 7.00pm until 8.00 am the following day. For much of the day, except when we are playing about, she is out in her paddock. She is dependent upon me to check her, groom her and put her away and in the morning to make the decisions in life for her as to how she is going to spend her day. Her day equals three days of mine and so her days are precious to her. 
If something is wrong, then she has to tell me and I have to understand what she is telling me. There is a lot of non verbal communication between the two of us. She trusts me to look after her, I trust her to carry me.

Owning a horse is undoubtedly an expensive business. There are stable fees, feed bills, insurance, shoeing, teeth, the vet and tack. But the biggest cost
to me is in my time. She demands my time. She is virtually 100% dependent upon me for her well being.

Owing a horse is a lifestyle - it is not a hobby or a sport, it is a way of life.
You are either prepared to make the sacrifices to own a horse or you are not.
In this life, in this era, you can make your choices and you can take your chances. But I'll chose a dog and a horse any day. No regrets. 

Undoubtedly some folks do not add up the full cost of owning a horse in time, money and anguish. It comes as a shock when they find out just how high the cost is. The rewards are high too.

Barry G


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

My little terrier sits at my feet as I write this. My Rottie is on his bed - dozing for a couple of hours until the time comes when he knows I am going up the the stable. He will be at the car before I get to it. The two dogs are very little trouble really. When I go to bed, then so do they. When I get up, so do they. They have their routine and what ever I do is the focal point of that routine. In return they are my constant, loyal, faithful companions. Life would be lacking without their company.

As to the horse, well DiDi is different. The routines are now well established but she doesn't live with me in my house, she lives up at the stables. Yeh, she has a clock in her head but she is in her stable on her own from about 7.00pm until 8.00 am the following day. For much of the day, except when we are playing about, she is out in her paddock. She is dependent upon me to check her, groom her and put her away and in the morning to make the decisions in life for her as to how she is going to spend her day. Her day equals three days of mine and so her days are precious to her. 
If something is wrong, then she has to tell me and I have to understand what she is telling me. There is a lot of non verbal communication between the two of us. She trusts me to look after her, I trust her to carry me.

Owning a horse is undoubtedly an expensive business. There are stable fees, feed bills, insurance, shoeing, teeth, the vet and tack. But the biggest cost
to me is in my time. She demands my time. She is virtually 100% dependent upon me for her well being.

Owing a horse is a lifestyle - it is not a hobby or a sport, it is a way of life.
You are either prepared to make the sacrifices to own a horse or you are not.
In this life, in this era, you can make your choices and you can take your chances. But I'll chose a dog and a horse any day. No regrets. 

Undoubtedly some folks do not add up the full cost of owning a horse in time, money and anguish. It comes as a shock when they find out just how high the cost is. The rewards are high too.

Barry G


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i agree completely with this thread, and have not read all the posts. but...
you have to remember, those 100 dollar horses would be on their way to slaughter if no one took them in, and it just an extra chance for them. the owners dearly love them, and are giving them a second chance. it isnt good for people that cant pay for horses to have them, but you have to think about it, most horses that people get for free or something would probably be starving on their way to slaughter, or worse. as long as they have enough money for keep and feed and health need for the horse, but they might just not have to money for an emergency. just food for thought.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I go without so my horses and other animals will get the care they deserve. I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination, and like everyone else, I have to budget my funds.
> 
> I haven't bought anything new in years, and that includes clothes. I shop at Goodwill for all my outwear, I drive a 12 y/o truck, I have a 35 y/o horse trailer, I don't have the interwebz or even a computer at home, I have an old, pay-as-you-go cell phone, I have my hair cut at the local beauty college, and I NEVER go out to eat.
> 
> ...



I read up until this post, and now I feel I finally have to say something. I really think this is one of the best posts on the thread (along with some other posts by SR). There was also another poster who said they don't own right now for this exact reason; that's where I'm at, and until I'm sure that I can be the one fully responsible for the best care I can provide, then I won't own. 

Great thread, and definitely an interesting read. Reassures me in my current decision to wait until Mike and I are a little bit more comfortable.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

maura said:


> If the real answer is flame them all; and the serious ones will come back in spite of it, I'm okay with it. Hand me and SpeedRacer flamethrowers, I'm ready.


I love it when the two of you whip the flamethrowers out. I go pop popcorn. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never seen productive flaming. Being stern and concise, definitely, but not flaming.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

roro,

The reference to flamethrowers was facetious and for fun. I don't believe I've ever been guilty of flaming. As a matter of fact, a couple of my posts early in this thread were about how we could reach and educate newbies and BYOs; and how alienating them shut down all opportunity for education. 

Okay, after that the thread became whining and venting, but clearly therapuetic for most folks. Preventing flaming, really.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Great Thread and let me say this. Before getting a horse you should really know what you are getting into. That point was made and is what I get out of it. 
I have many stories to tell about new horse owners and such but I will give you just this one. I had a neighbor who's daughter wanted a horse. Happy for her I truly was. The day it arrived they called me to come take a look at it. What did I think? Why did they ask me that after they already bought her? I knew it was trouble brewing. Next thing I know I am over there every day because they need help. They were all afraid of her. I could have shot them. Then one day I went over and this little mares hair is falling out by the globs and it is the middle of summer. I mean when you touched her the hair would smear off and she was bald!! 
I asked them a million questions but I couldn't come up with anything. I told them to call the vet. I never saw anything like this before. 
Here after the vet comes and they ream me out for the price of the vet bill. They were using a live stock fly spray that wasn't diluted. OMG I said well you deserve the vet bill. They didn't want to pay so much for the horse spray so they bought a big bottle of cheap stuff and it cost them anyway. 
That is just one story of the many people who I have worked with and been around. Most are willing to learn but some just flat out shouldn't have a horse. 
That is how I got my little Indy though, someone who didn't know what she was doing. So I got a great horse out of it. Unfortunately I could only take one the other one died. I could have taken both but then their care would have been compromised and that is just unacceptable in my book. 
I do not have thousand of $s either for a large vet bill but all my change goes in an account just for my animals.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

maura said:


> roro,
> 
> The reference to flamethrowers was facetious and for fun. I don't believe I've ever been guilty of flaming. As a matter of fact, a couple of my posts early in this thread were about how we could reach and educate newbies and BYOs; and how alienating them shut down all opportunity for education.
> 
> Okay, after that the thread became whining and venting, but clearly therapuetic for most folks. Preventing flaming, really.


Oh definitely, I didn't think you were flaming on this thread (or anyone else on this thread for that matter, although I haven't read all the posts). I was saying that as a general statement, if there is someone who is misinformed about horses, flaming is not the way to get to them. As you said, educating them is the best way.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> i agree completely with this thread, and have not read all the posts. but...
> you have to remember, those 100 dollar horses would be on their way to slaughter if no one took them in, and it just an extra chance for them. the owners dearly love them, and are giving them a second chance. it isnt good for people that cant pay for horses to have them, but you have to think about it, most horses that people get for free or something would probably be starving on their way to slaughter, or worse. as long as they have enough money for keep and feed and health need for the horse, but they might just not have to money for an emergency. just food for thought.


I see your point, and I agree to an extent. If the owners are WILLING TO LEARN things about the animal they've taken under their wing, the situation can work out. However, if the owner is a snooty son of a....yeaaah. The kind of person that gets easily offended when people are trying to help them are the kind of people who should not own horses, regardless.

However, I think we're mostly talking about the new owners who buy from reputable farms and horse families that would never send the horse to slaughter if he wasn't taken by the first person who went to look at him, but instead be persistant in finding the horse a *good*, knowledgable home.

You also have to think....the people most likely sending the horses to slaughter ARE the unknowledgable, snooty, new-to-the-horse-world-but-not-willing-to-accept-advice-from-people-without-cocking-an-attitude people.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for a super article. I own my first horse for almost 3 years now. The only time I was in deep, was early this year. I had searched for answers and got great ones (along with, you shouldn't own a horse!) when money came an issue. Now, I'm stable again and still own my horse. We moved barns late March (after the first bill was paid in full on one day) and he is currently loving his new place. Everyone loves him and he is welcomed into the herd nicely. I let all my friends know, that my horse comes first, as he is like my baby (along with my other pets). I don't let the fact others say he's just a horse. He is real, breathing and part of me. Thanks again!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I see your point, and I agree to an extent. If the owners are WILLING TO LEARN things about the animal they've taken under their wing, the situation can work out. However, if the owner is a snooty son of a....yeaaah. The kind of person that gets easily offended when people are trying to help them are the kind of people who should not own horses, regardless.
> 
> However, I think we're mostly talking about the new owners who buy from reputable farms and horse families that would never send the horse to slaughter if he wasn't taken by the first person who went to look at him, but instead be persistant in finding the horse a *good*, knowledgable home.
> 
> You also have to think....the people most likely sending the horses to slaughter ARE the unknowledgable, snooty, new-to-the-horse-world-but-not-willing-to-accept-advice-from-people-without-cocking-an-attitude people.


 ii agree compeletly, i guess i was more talking about owners who just want a horse sooo badly and love them to death and take any advice from experienced horsepeople they can get, those are the good ones.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

100% agree with the OP here!!!


----------



## pieinthesky (Mar 12, 2010)

A little off topic but I had my horse gelded this weekend, closed castration. The clinic wanted $1800 before I took him home. The receptionist said their policy was to collect at the time of service. 

Of course I had the money, because I was excepting to pay that much. But what about an emergency, like colic. Most people cant fork over thousands of dollars right then an there. It makes me a little sad when really good horses have to be put down because owners cant afford it. I do sympathize with people who have huge vet bills. I just paid the vet $95 to tell me she has no idea why my mare is favoring her RH.

I really hate when parents let their kids run the show. If parents are footing the bill they better be at least a little horsey educated. My mom knows a heck of alot more about horses then I think she ever wanted to. She can tell different types of feeds apart. She could probably even tell you what breed a horse was. I bet she could even put on a polo wrap.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is an awesome thread, especially after reading a bunch of threads posted by some of these kinds of people. I probably shouldn't have adopted Hunter as I hadn't been around young horses a lot in the last 15 years. I couldn't resist him though. He was "free" BUT I knew he needed to be gelded and I knew he needed hernia surgery. I didn't factor in the training but have managed by giving up some other things. I pulled him from his old barn so board went up over $100 a month (although he is a lot closer to me now). I have learned a lot of things from a lot of you on this forum, mostly from you answering their questions. So even if THEY don't want to hear your answers I do so keep up the good work (at least someone is benefitting from your knowledge)!


----------



## Run Fast (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree to an extent.

Half of learning about the horse world is actually being in the horse world. One does not learn everything through lessons, weekends at the barn, and books. The mental and financial reality of horse owning can't be fully grasped until you own your own horse. There are too many aspects to learn and things that are hidden until years into owning.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

pieinthesky said:


> A little off topic but I had my horse gelded this weekend, closed castration. The clinic wanted $1800 before I took him home. The receptionist said their policy was to collect at the time of service.
> 
> Of course I had the money, because I was excepting to pay that much. But what about an emergency, like colic. Most people cant fork over thousands of dollars right then an there. It makes me a little sad when really good horses have to be put down because owners cant afford it. I do sympathize with people who have huge vet bills. I just paid the vet $95 to tell me she has no idea why my mare is favoring her RH.
> 
> .


 I agree. and sometimes people just outright dont want to spend that. The first year we got my first horse (i was only 10) my horse got colic really badly, we walked him around the arena from6pm to 1am, just walking him around, and around. then we took him to the vets, and on the way there, my mom had to explain to me that the colic surgery costed 
5000 to 8000, and which was double of what the horse cost. They explained that theyre not willing to pay that much just to watch the horse go through something that would be painful for the next month, IF he servived the sergery. (he recovered after a few days on IV at the vets)


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I just found this thread (where in the heck have I been!?) and it is so, so spot on. There have been threads that I've felt the need to reply to out of pity for the poor horse in the situation, but I've had to back away from the computer so that heads don't fly.
I can appreciate the novices who can admit that they're green, who don't have the cash to pay for the fanciest equipment but still make a valiant effort out of love for the horse. These are the people who recognize that they need guidance, and they sacrifice accordingly to be in a situation where they can learn, be it at a boarding barn, or with lessons twice a month with a good trainer. I respect the people who take the time to really solve a training problem, rather than just put a bigger bit in their horse's mouth. I want to hug the people who pass on breeding their horse - nothing really NEEDS to be bred, no matter how nice it is! I like the people who choose the teenaged schoolmaster who can teach them so much over the flashy three year old who will "learn with them." These are the little things that matter; these, and a positive attitude, a true desire to learn, and a conscientious approach to horsekeeping. Of course, these are the aforementioned big-girl-panty-wearers (or big-boy-boxers  ). To those who don the panties proudly, I salute you!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

dantexeventer said:


> I just found this thread (where in the heck have I been!?) and it is so, so spot on. There have been threads that I've felt the need to reply to out of pity for the poor horse in the situation, but I've had to back away from the computer so that heads don't fly.
> I can appreciate the novices who can admit that they're green, who don't have the cash to pay for the fanciest equipment but still make a valiant effort out of love for the horse. These are the people who recognize that they need guidance, and they sacrifice accordingly to be in a situation where they can learn, be it at a boarding barn, or with lessons twice a month with a good trainer. I respect the people who take the time to really solve a training problem, rather than just put a bigger bit in their horse's mouth. I want to hug the people who pass on breeding their horse - nothing really NEEDS to be bred, no matter how nice it is! I like the people who choose the teenaged schoolmaster who can teach them so much over the flashy three year old who will "learn with them." These are the little things that matter; these, and a positive attitude, a true desire to learn, and a conscientious approach to horsekeeping. Of course, these are the aforementioned big-girl-panty-wearers (or big-boy-boxers  ). To those who don the panties proudly, I salute you!




I love this post...what a great way of reinforcing the right attitude! Thank you!


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

I completely agree with above posters. I think I may at times be a bad owner because I just can't afford to call the vet out for everything after last year's $1000+ lameness incidents. I also rely a lot on advice from people around me, which I've found out isn't always right. A lot of horse ownership is trial and error, but I think this forum is here for the people who would like to avoid error as much as possible. That's why I joined.

However, I think that helping ignorant people is a delicate affair. People never like to be called ignorant, and not by masses on a public forum. I feel like we could be a bit more considerate of the background people come from. They are horse lovers like us, so I think we owe them the consideration when we respond...If I ever have a serious problem with a poster, I would probably PM them and explain myself. People who mean well are being ignored because they don't consider the other side of the story. My only idea to help this is to treat everyone as just another horseperson, like yourself. People are more willing to listen when they aren't being attacked, but offered solutions or asked questions.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Run Fast said:


> I agree to an extent.
> 
> Half of learning about the horse world is actually being in the horse world. One does not learn everything through lessons, weekends at the barn, and books. The mental and financial reality of horse owning can't be fully grasped until you own your own horse. There are too many aspects to learn and things that are hidden until years into owning.


I completely agree with this, even more so than the OP perhaps. I think you HAVE to be horse savvy and financially secure to own a horse but you have to start somewhere. I have had my horse for 6 months and I have learned much more in the past half a year than I have over the past decade (pushing on 2) of me riding and being around horses, just goes to show.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Bravo, Ocalagirl!



> My only idea to help this is to treat everyone as just another horseperson, like yourself. People are more willing to listen when they aren't being attacked, but offered solutions or asked questions.


This was the point I was trying to make earlier. 

This thread has been enormously theraputic and allowed a lot of folks, including me, to vent pent-up frustration at the willfully ignorant.

BUT the underlying issue is still how to best help people who do want to learn? I'm pretty sure it's not by alienating them or pushing them into a defensive posture. Now, some people become defensive at the merest hint that anything is their responsibility; and they probably can't be helped. However, some newbies who do want to learn get overwhelmed by the passionate and well meaning flood of advice. 

If 20 posters tell you not to breed your mare, or that you need to get a trainer, and you argue with those 20 posters, are 20 more posters telling you not to breed your mare or that you need a trainer really going to change your mind?

Perhaps the solution is as simple as being considerate and respectful, no matter the posters background and experience? 

And when encountering willful ignorance, posters who clearly aren't capable of taking advice, or whose knowledge base is so scant that they can't apply, *not posting* is always a perfectly valid option.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I've rarely seen someone attack an ignorant poster, but I have see enormous backlash to genuine, helpful responses. 
I also agree that experience 'in the field,' so to speak, is absolutely necessary. Getting that experience means voluntarily signing up for more hard work, more early mornings, more horse hair in your lunch, but I think that (in theory, anyway) separates the wheat from the chaff. If you want to own a horse, you have to WANT to get up early to clean stalls and learn how to wrap legs, or give IM injections, or whatever. I wish we had some sort of system in the US like the UK has in the BHS - something that would really promote stable management as well as riding. We have Pony Club, but that's only accessible to a certain niche, and certainly not in all areas.


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

I do see a lot of people who offer honest help, but they fail to consider the other point of view. It's very hard for some people to hear scathing negative comments about their babies, and you can hardly blame them. That doesn't mean that the horse isn't a disaster. I'm just saying that a less "jump on the bandwagon and bash posterX" type of approach may give more help to those who seriously need it. To catch a poster in a defensive position is to lose that OP. Anything you say will then be ignored, even if you are trying to be helpful. 

For example, instead of replying to a post with a girl running around bareback without a helmet and jumping jumps when they clearly shouldn't be with "First off, that is completely unsafe." and then assuming that they know nothing about horses based on that point is just not productive. Yes, they are making a stupid move, but so are you by starting off by putting them on the defensive. Consider a very experienced horseperson coming up to you and telling you that you are an idiot and then listing out all the reasons why. I would feel horrible and would probably shut a lot of what they have to say out. However, if they offered me help, a solution, or at least addressed a positive before going into the less desirable, I would be more inclined to listen and less inclined to cry.

I just feel that people feel threatened by the more aggressive "enlighteners". Horse people are notoriously "know it all's", and I find myself guilty of this at times when I have my own theories. However, nothing gets done with so much pride. On forums like these I feel like people need to put away pride and accept that even stupid people like horses, too, and that people need help but they also need support. 

Okay, rant over. I hear about this kind of thing in the real world a lot, too, and it really bugs me that people don't want to lend a kind and helping hand instead of a detailed criticism.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I certainly should not own a horse, nevermind the two that I do own. Today I can afford them. When I got them, I couldn't. Same deal with my kids though. MDH and I were going to wait until we were "financially secure" before we had kids... yes, but when does that happen? 25 years later, we are still trying to get that financial security. Life happens in between and not everything can be controlled. Anyway...

I am one of those people that make do and learn and listen and try my very best to find solutions for the worst of problems. Both horses that I own would probably be dead (one a miserable death for sure) and I knew that no matter what, their life with me would be better than where they were headed.

When I read the opening post, I was immediately on the defensive thinking, "Oh no, here we go again with the "only rich people can own horses" thing. I was VERY GLAD to read on and find out that was not the case. I am definitely in agreement with people here that are saying that a pet-owner needs to recognize responsibility that comes with the territory. 

But I also think that many people have tunnel vision, probably due to our own experiences. So when Poster1 asks for help and Posters 2,3 &4 all say "get a trainer," I cringe wondering exactly what Poster1's circumstances are. OK, some are obviously just "out there", but there are times that I see Poster1 is in a bad situation. We don't know _why,_ but boy aren't some of us quick to assume that Poster1 has $5K in the bank, lives 1/2 hr from a *good* vet or farrier or trimmer and there is a trainer right around the corner. Certainly Poster1 should never have got that horse in the first place? Sometimes more of the story comes out, and sometimes it is just sad because Poster1 truly doesn't understand or want to understand the facts.

Ummm... I kind of lost where I was going with this, but I guess I'm saying that before we jump on people to solve problems the way each of us individually would, we also need to recognize that each person has their own very unique situation which may preclude some solutions offered up.

Edited to add: Ya, something like what ocalagirl said too! It took me 15 minutes to write up my thing and in between she covered some of what I mean.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

ocalagirl said:


> I do see a lot of people who offer honest help, but they fail to consider the other point of view. It's very hard for some people to hear scathing negative comments about their babies, and you can hardly blame them. That doesn't mean that the horse isn't a disaster. I'm just saying that a less "jump on the bandwagon and bash posterX" type of approach may give more help to those who seriously need it. To catch a poster in a defensive position is to lose that OP. Anything you say will then be ignored, even if you are trying to be helpful.
> 
> For example, instead of replying to a post with a girl running around bareback without a helmet and jumping jumps when they clearly shouldn't be with "First off, that is completely unsafe." and then assuming that they know nothing about horses based on that point is just not productive. Yes, they are making a stupid move, but so are you by starting off by putting them on the defensive. Consider a very experienced horseperson coming up to you and telling you that you are an idiot and then listing out all the reasons why. I would feel horrible and would probably shut a lot of what they have to say out. However, if they offered me help, a solution, or at least addressed a positive before going into the less desirable, I would be more inclined to listen and less inclined to cry.
> 
> ...


 
Bravo for posting this ...I think that you really hit the nail on the head! This does happen in the real world , Boy do I know first hand because it just happened to me! The only way to be less stupid is to be more educated about something , people will be more inclined to listen to someone who isn't attacking them or criticize them.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

This reminds me of a ferret forum I used to be a member of. There was a lady who adopted a ferret from a rescue, and the ferret went adrenal (hormonal issue that can kill). Depending on how bad the adrenal is, it can be multiple surgeries, an implant, and shots. She couldn't afford the surgery, and was desperately asking us for fund raising ideas. This...asshat, pardon me, goes off on her for not saving up money to take care of the thing before adopting it. I asked him if he had enough money saved up to take care of his -12- ferrets if they all got sick. She was legitimately trying to find a way to help this animal, and listening to advice, and this moron was tearing her down. Needless to say, I left the forum before I reached through the screen and strangled him. 

I guess the point I'm making is I mostly agree. If you get a horse, you have to be prepared to care for it, and if you come asking advice then flame up at the people who give it to you, why are you here at all? I don't think everyone needs to run out and write a research paper before they buy or take a horse, but they need to realize they probably don't know everything, and need to seek that knowledge. 

We focus on horses because that is the forum, but this happens with every animal. I'm amazed that just from being informed in ferret publications, I'm more knowledgeable than most vets I've been to. A lot of people don't research or buy responsibly anymore. When I worked for a pet store, we had a lady come in to buy a gerbil for her son...we showed her the cages, the food, the water bottles...she bought it the smallest plastic carrier, and two small ceramic bowls. I pointed out it would need something larger than that. She said "oh, my son will kill it in a week anyway." I walked away. I couldn't sell it to her. If I was the manager, I would have thrown her out of the store. But some people seem to see animals as a throw away, replaceable commodity. It's almost easier to them to keep replacing the animal than caring for it correctly and insuring a long life. I actually, being in Ohio, see this with the Amish a decent amount. Some of them seem to think it's better to work a horse to death then just buy another one rather than take care of it and get 20+ good years of work out of it. 

...I seem to have rambled a little. I don't think flaming people then seeing who survives it is the way to weed out the morons. The ones who want the advice will take it. The ones who won't, we can talk until we're blue, but they won't listen if they don't want to. That's the sad fact of it.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Somewhere, in that novel I just wrote, I failed to mention that Northern and Rad have excellent points. I know I've asked for advice on here, and gotten "you need to give the correct release" or some other language I don't really understand with no explanation as to how to do it...then I feel very stupid for asking for clarification. I think we may have a habit of going "well, someone should already know how to do that if they own a horse!" rather than "hm. how can I help them understand what they need to do?"


----------



## TB4life (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree with the OP! Last Summer I sold my beautiful OTTB gelding. Even though it broke my heart, it was what was best for him. He was a hard keeper, and I could no longer afford the high quality feed he needed, was having trouble affording the farrier, and I was constantly praying that nothing would happen to him because I could not afford a vet if it did. Though it was a hard decision, it was definitely the best one I could have made.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

In trying to reply on this Forum to some member who has called for help calls for several skills.

One there is the need to make a judgement, without seeing the horse or seeing or hearing the rider as to what might be the problem. Often a guess has to be made as to whether the poster has mentioned all of the facts.

Two One has to think of a solution based on what one has experienced oneself in the past and how one solved the problem - if one ever did find a solution. Especially difficult here is that a solution which might fit an experienced rider or owner which may not work for an inexperienced rider/owner.

Three. One is often aware that much closer to home, you can watch a scenario develop where a horse and rider are going to come to grief sooner or later - but where it is best to keep one's distance. Your advice may not be welcome. Sometimes it is the rider who doesn't want to hear criticism - however mildly offered - sometimes it is mother or even father. This is especially a problem in a barn where there are a lot of owners each at different levels of experience. If you are trying to help but a rider doesn't want to know, then all that will happen is that 
you 'll get abuse for poking your nose into other people's business.

Four. Once one has worked out what to suggest in an attempt to help, then one has to put it down in words which can be clearly understood. And then the suggestion has to be written in as few words as possible. That's a writing skill not easily acquired.

I've taken flack on many occasions and often in a scenario where I have been misunderstood - in other words I have not got the message over properly. I have 
a small excuse, I am a Brit, who rides English who is very often addressing an American who rides Western. But others who try to give honest heart felt advice very often run into trouble merely because they were honestly blunt. Not long ago I could read in the post of one well known contributor his hurt at being misunderstood and attacked on the Forum. He was only writing about what he honestly believed to be a problem.

Emotion very often gets in the way. No one likes to be told they are doing wrong and criticism can be hard to take - especially if there is no non verbal communication to soften the advice. 

It is very noticeable that on this Forum, none of the identifiable professional trainers come on and give advice. But perhaps that is what makes the Horseforum.com different. On this Forum amateur owner exchanges ideas with amateur owner.

B G


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I just want to tell a little story if you guys dont mind? 

Today I was at a friends house, and her next door neighbour has two horses. I wont start on how bad their facilities were, or I will take up a whole page lol.

Anyway, my friend and I went over to say hi, and since I am me (very horsey lol) I asked her if I could go see them. She said yes, and took me down to the "field" and called them. They came over, since she had treats. The first one I must say looked healthy, nice weight, no marks or injuries or anything like that. Then I noticed the other horse was limping. Bad. Since he was still too far away, and in tall grass to see clearly, I asked the girl what was wrong with him. She shrugged and said " He got caught in the wire fence and got cut deep." I just nodded, took a deep breath and asked her if they had gotten a vet out. She looked at me like I was stupid and said no. So I thought to myself "_ ok, maybe its not as bad as it seems, maybe the horse ISNT as hurt as it looks." _which I admit I knew was b.s. I asked her how come, and she said this "we dont have money for that." and I asked her if the cut was bad. At this point that poor creature had reached us. She didnt have to answer.

I was HORRIFIED!!! The LH fetlock was swollen so much it was like a tree trunk, the wound was nasty, gaping, kinda bloody and just bad. And Im pretty sure it was infected. I asked the girl what they were doing to help him and the answer was: NOTHING, BECAUSE WE GOT NO MONEY!!! I wanted to rip out my hair!

I left soon after that, before I said or did something stupid. Im going to talk to my mom, and see if she will either talk to the parents, or call the SPCA because, excuse me if Im wrong, Im pretty sure it was just down right neglect. I called an old instructer of mine who lives quite close, she's a vet now, and I PAID for a penecillan shot. ME! A 16 year old girl who doesnt even own the horse!!! I used the gift money I was going to use to buy a book. Im sorry if you guys think that was wrong, but I couldnt bear to see that horse suffer, he was obviously in alot of pain. 

Lets all hope my mom agrees with me, and talks to some one about it. And lets hope that really sweet horse gets the treatment he deserves.

just another story Im sure we are ALL tired of hearing!!

Sorry if its off topic, but still. Cookies if you read all that


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Love story
You are not going to like what I am about to write.
From your description you might already be too late. If you can get a vet to attend at reasonable cost then ask for clear advice on one key question: 

"will/can the horse make it?" He can tell you within a few minutes.

If the owner has no money then the kindest thing to do is maybe to put the horse down immediately in order to reduce the pain. Then the owner has to dispose of the carcass.

Go along to the vet and give them the facts. 
Take photos with you. 
Plead for advice.

Being caught up in wire is a common accident which can often lead to euthanasia.
This will be heartache for you - because the horse is not yours to make the decisions for.

But well done for taking the trouble you have and above all for caring about a vulnerable horse which is undoubtedly in severe pain.

Barry G


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

LoveStory,

I agree with Barry on most points, but I want to give you some other things to consider. 

First, one pencillin shot isn't much help. In order for antibiotics to be effective, they have to be given at a set dose for a period of time, usually 10 days. Keeping a certain level of the drug in the horse's blood stream for an extended period is what kills the infection. 

Second, an untreated serious wound meets the statutory definition of abuse or neglect pretty much everywhere. I don't know what your relationship is with these people or how awkward it would be; but this is one of those instances where a call to Animal Control is not only warranted but will probably get results. 

Third, more than antibiotics, this animal needs a tetanus shot, and to have the wound cleaned and evaluated. 

Finally, your reaction is completely understandable and you are headed in the right direction. You need to get someone out there to evaluate the extent of the animal's injury and make a treatment decision. 

And in case you're feeling the least bit guilty, don't. The "We don't have any money" is BS - it costs no money to clean the wound and cold hose it twice a day. The horse is in this condition because of ignorance and apathy - lack of funds runs a distant third. Agressive commonsense treatment early on would have made a world of difference. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Just because someone is reluctant to call the vet does not make them a bad horse owner. In emergencies, no doubt I will be the first one on the phone. I just see alot of people on here whos stamped response is either 'call a vet' or 'call a trainer' While I know that there are situations that need to be evaluated by a professional, I am on here for OTHERS opinions, not the vet or trainer. If I posted a thread about a horse bucking I can almost guarantee the first few responses. "Call a chiro, hes in pain" "Try NH, it works on EVERYTHING" "better call the vet, a horse I knew 50 years ago bucked and it had spine cancer" "Dont touch that horse until you call a trainer" While all those responses are well meaning, if I wanted the opinion of a chiro-vet-trainer I would call them...and probably already have. 
My point is, before you judge someone for their resistance to calling out a vet or trainer, suggest that and something else. Its not always about money.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

corino, 

Without quoting directly from LoveStory's post, the horse was visibly lame from a distance at the walk, and the owner stated, twice, that they hadn't called a vet because they didn't have the money, so I'm standing by my advice. 

More often, when someone posts about abused or neglected horses, my advice is to remind them gently what constitutes abuse or neglect by law, and that what they're seeing, while sad, doesn't rise to that level. 

Given LoveStory's description, I think this does. 

I sympathize with your reaction to seemingly standard responses; but considering that we're giving advice to anonymous people over the internet, frequently that's the only responsible advice to give. And while it may seem obvious to eliminate pain as the cause of a behavior before treating it as a training issue; it's not obvious to everyone, and sometimes the sources of pain are subtle and difficult to see.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Maura, I have always found your posts to be extremely helpful and value all of your advice. I was replying to the OP, not to LoveStory. Sorry for the confusion, I should have stated that in my post.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

My apologies, too, corino, I misunderstood. 

And I agree with you, I act as my own vet except in cases of real emergency; and am slower than most to pick up the phone.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

I kind of did everything backwards and I am not sure if it is a good thing or bad thing. When I was young, I rode. I stopped riding and have always enjoyed horses and wanted one. After I finished college, got settled and got a good job I started looking back into. I currently deal with anxiety and nervousness so I felt purchasing a horse that I could work with and become comfortable was the best idea. I found a small barn near my home where I take lessons and we started looking for a suitable horse with her trainer. I am no where near knowledage as some of the people on this forum but I felt working closely with my lesson instructor and the horse trainer that I am taking the appropriate steps. I am slowly learning and it has been a very positive experience in my life  All aside I did know the costs and time involved and felt that making this decision later was the best choice for me. So now I am a proud horse owner and learning as I go with the help of my instructer.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

The Heavy Burden of Ownership
This thread entitled: ‘Should you OWN a horse’ seems to have touched a few raw nerves. The word OWN implies cost and previously I have tried to hint at the relatively high monetary costs incurred by OWNERSHIP. Some of the viewers have taken the fundamental message of the thread to mean that a good reason for denying them the pleasure of OWNERSHIP of a horse is that they might not be able to afford vet’s bills or some of the other little bills which pop up unexpectedly now and again. To a certain extent this is true but in fact money is not the only crucial issue in OWNING a horse. Knowledge is an essential cost element as is Experience of handling horses. 

Now at this point I am not talking about how to ride a horse or even how to train a horse, I am talking about how to manage both the horse and the environment in which it lives. Knowledge and Experience cannot be bought instantly over the counter, unless of course, you are rich enough to be able to hire a professional stable manager. Expertise can be acquired only from knowledgeable horse ‘handlers‘. Think of the ‘handler’ as a trainer who doesn’t necessarily serve his purpose in the training arena. Now if this expertise is available within the family or at the yard where the horse is kept - then great but the acquisition of that advice has to be costed in - even if it can only be accounted for in units of time and not in dollars. However if you live miles from any other horse owner, handler or trainer then you cannot hope to gain access to Experience. This Forum is great for chatting and the exchange of ideas but nothing will ever replace a set of vocalised hands and eyes. A pair of Experienced eyes can often see what novices to OWNERSHIP can’t. 

The other probability is that you will not have ‘Judgement’. One day the need will arise to make a decision on some important aspect of horse welfare but you won’t have the knowledge, experience or wisdom to make the right choices. It is not always knowing what to do which counts; sometimes it is all about what not to do.

An OWNER is responsible 100% for the well being of a horse. He/she will have the power of life or death over another living creature and for sure at various times he/she will be asked to make a Judgement call. The question then arises whether he/she can make the right call - with or without outside advice. Too often a horse will suffer for the OWNER’S unwillingness to accept the pain from making the right decision. Emotion can be a powerful barrier to good Judgement.

As an example of what I am try to say is to be found on another post. A seemingly caring young lady has recognised that a horse is in deep trouble. If the scenario is indeed exactly as she has described, then in view of the circumstances the best thing for the horse would be for it to be shot and as soon as possible. In some parts of the world bullets are cheap and they represent a very cost effective way of bringing a miserable life to an end quickly. However I did not express this opinion to her. I chickened out. I cannot possibly presume to judge a horse’s predicament over the internet. I told her to call out the vet and to plead for on the spot advice. Luckily the young woman is not the OWNER, she has no power of life or death and in this instance I am very pleased she doesn’t. It is not incumbent upon her to make the choices. Maybe one day she’ll be ready and perhaps this episode might help her be a good OWNER. I do feel her anguish but I can‘t help from the other side of the world.

Tonight closer to home, I watched a beautiful shire mare be shovelled into a deep hole in the ground. Just a few hours ago I was feeding her carrots, washing her face and combing her hair ready for the big event which, thankfully, she did not know was to be her ‘funeral‘. She too had been caught in fencing wire and the obscene wounds on both hind legs had long turned septic. She had developed a condition akin to gangrene. The caring OWNERS had spent $12,000 trying to save her but it was all in vain. In hindsight she should have been put down weeks ago. Over the intervening weeks, I could feel the horse’s agony as she stood on three legs in a stable. Oh My, did that Girl exhibit stoicism. She took her Bute in her feed and then took the pain of supporting her hindquarters on two fast decaying legs. If she had gone down in the stable, we would never have got her up. The key decisions were never mine to make, for I was not the OWNER. She, a very nice woman, just didn’t have the experience to make the call when she should have done. She put her faith in the expertise of the vet and her earnest hopes for a miracle. Her husband, did a marvellous but inevitably futile job in changing the bandaging each day. He too believed in persistence. The four boys had stood by and watched. The obscene wounds were raw, bloody and smelly. To me, the writing had been on the wall from a few days after the accident. I, an old man, confess that I cried at the ’funeral’ when a tractor dug a hole and nudged her lifeless carcass into it. At least she did not wind up as dog‘s meat and her bones will lay in that grave for ever. 
I won’t need to take the carrots up tomorrow.

What I am trying to hammer home to all the prospective horse buyers out there who may be reading this thread is that there is more to OWNING a horse than knowing how to ride it or even having the money to support it. If you take on OWNERSHIP then you take personal responsibility for a living creature until either you sell it or it dies or you have it put down. And that is no light burden to take on. At times you’ll need all the help and support you can get. 

The big question must be: Are you ready for it?

Barry G


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I almost started crying when I read your post barry. 
Honestly, I was taught at the very beginning about dealing with decisions on your horses life or death, about two monthes after my mom and I picked out my first horse, he colicked really badly. I was only about....11 then, I walked him around the arena from 6pm to 2 am, finally, we called the vet a 3rd time and told him he wasn't getting better (this was after the vet came out and gave him a gallon of oil) so while we were trailering him to the vet my mom talked to me about how were not going to put him through the surgery, she just didn't see a point in putting a horse through that.(my mom grew with horses) it was tough, but I accepted it. After two days he got better and we took him home. Other people mightve been taught differently, but I have always been taught that there's no excuses for making a horse suffer, and that it's selfish to put a horse through something that it might never fully recover from. The stable owner that we board at even told us that if her horse (who is an *hopefully soon to be Olympic horse) she wouldn't put him through the surgery. 

I guess some people would and some people wouldn't, but everyone should understand when it's time for a goodbye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Excellent post, Barry.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent Barry. You hit the nail on the head! It is absolutely not all about finances, although we must certainly recognize the needs that come along with horses often come along with big bills. It's the willingness to learn, make the right decisions, and keep the horse's well-being first. 

I also applaud Mandiemayus for knowing up front that she needs assistance in learning how to care for her friend. It sounds as though you are a wonderful owner and your horse is very lucky to have you! I often wondered how many times pride is the real culprit, when people believe they are so knowledgable about horses that they don't need outside help.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow Barry. Great post! I 100% agree. Horses are a huge commitment and sometimes people have more money than brains. We have an OTTB who broke her withers and her hip bone in the starting gate. Her scars, mental and physical, are hard to look at. She must have really been something on the track because they saved her life to keep her as a broodmare. It probably cost them in excess of 15K to put her back together. Dani lives on bute and still limps. While she is a special horse and truely one of my favorite girls, if it had been my call, Dani wouldnt be here. As fate turns out, she was bred 3 times, the last to a Percheron...the foal was too big and ripped her wide open. She almost bled to death but again, was saved. Now she is a broken horse with no real 'job' or quality of life. While that alone shouldn't be a life sentence, if you find someone who can take care of her for life other than a rescue like ours, you must know some dedicated people. 
It has been a long 20 years of picking up knowledge along the way. I am still far from a polished rider or owner but I hope my experience makes up for my lack of funds!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Corin
It was a bit heavy with emotion last night when Tara was being put to rest on a hillside in a beautiful green valley. Along with the owner's family there were over a dozen people standing in the field watching the horse being put to rest. All the horses that normally graze in the field had been shooed across into the adjoining paddock so that the tractor driver could dig what was to be a very big pit. 

Tara the mare had a companion, another Shire but a gelding called Archie. Earlier in their lives the pair had worked together in a trail riding centre and until the accident they had never been separated. My friends had bought them as a pair to be the family's hacks. 

Just as the finishing touches were put to the groundwork, Archie came back into the top of the burial field on his own. He stood there for several minutes and looked down on us. Then he slowly walked back into the adjoining field where he had been grazing. Eerie. He must have sensed something was going on - or maybe he knew.

Up until that I had been surprised how he had been taking the loss of his long term companion. He had been brought into the stable yard every day that he had been ridden and he had to pass by Tara's stable to reach the tacking up area. But he never made any move to go over to her door. It was almost as though he knew Tara was a goner. Undoubtedly the gangrenous wounds were giving off some odour. 

But at that moment when he stood still in the field and stared, he touched my soul.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I know that heartbreaking feeling when horses just know. To them, I would imagine that gangrene smells like death, something that most horses want to avoid. I think we are all with you in your time of loss. It is never easy losing a horse, whether she was yours or not. When I think of all the horses that I've lost, I try not to get sad. I try to think of them all in one big paddock with grass past their knees. In my mind, they are all waiting at the fence the way that the good ones do. Ears pricked and whickering. Staring me down for treats or pats or scratches. It might be a while before I get there, but I doubt they mind the wait.


----------



## BestJumping (May 7, 2010)

*BestJumping*

I'll just try to own a horse not by cash in hand but by the monthly installation because it's all about fun and adventure,thanks.


----------



## WorthTheWait (May 27, 2010)

AMEN! I love this post-so true! I full-leased a horse for 2 years before I bought my first horse. It got me decently prepared to own. Owning a horse is wonderful but it comes with SO much responsibility. Reading this forum site every night helps me learn alot too!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*A Contract between Me and My Horse*
At the time I bought my present horse I accepted that I had entered into a binding contract, not so much with the seller but with the horse, a mare called DiDi. In passing over a cheque, I had paid the previous owner of the horse for the privilege and responsibility of taking DiDi into my care.

As part of the purchasing process I had arranged for the horse to be checked by a vet to ensure that she was healthy and without health issues. Once I had got her home, other specialists checked her teeth, her back and her feed. It was important for me to know that I started my relationship with the horse having a clean bill of health. From the day of purchase the financial risks of injury or ill health were covered by insurance. I had also during the purchasing process ascertained, as far as I could, that the horse was fit for my purposes.
Was she up to my weight.? 
Was she temperamentally sound? 
Would we get on together? 
Would we enjoy each other’s company?

I already rented the horse’s new facility, which is located close by to my home. She inherited my previous horse’s stable and his pasture. The stable is dry and clean. The pasture is well fenced and has its own supply of water Because the field slopes down towards the south east there is shelter from the elements to all but the South Easterly winds Anyway at night or during very inclement weather, she will be coming in to the stable. The sward is adequate and free from obnoxious weeds. The grass grows throughout the spring and summer months for her to graze on but for much of the year as a matter of routine she will be given two meals a day and have access to all of the hay she was likely to need. The livery yard is located in open countryside and close by are country lanes and woodlands over which to ride.

Nowadays it is important for horse to be recognised by and registered with, the State. My horse is chipped, freeze marked and passported. In this way she is readily identifiable and can be traced back to me. Even her saddle carries a little tag giving my name and telephone number.

My previous horse’s saddle was unsuitable, so a new saddle was chosen to fit her exactly and bought from a competent saddler. Her old bridle was replaced by a new one and experiments were made to establish the best bit for her. After experimentation she acquired a mild Myler bit together with a flash nose band. She also acquired a full set of protective boots. In the tack room cupboard there are now numerous potions and lotions to help keep her in good nick.

After all as the human owner it is my responsibility to look after her health and well being to the best of my ability and for so long as she is in my care.

It will be my intention to school her on to develop her capabilities but it will not be my intention for her to need to push herself in competition for my own self aggrandisement. She will not be asked to jump too high, nor to gallop too fast.

When the time comes that I am incapable of exercising her then no doubt it will be time to pass her on.
She could easily live longer than me. She came into this world as a horse, she will in due course leave it as a horse. As a human I can only protect her to the limit of my ability, to a certain extent she must find her own role in this life.

There is also the chance that one day she may find herself in severe distress and it may become incumbent upon me to make the final decision in life for her. At such a time I will make any decision based on the best solution for her - regardless of my own emotions.

In return I ask of her that:
She does not bite, nor kick, nor strike.
She does not rear, nor buck, nor bolt, nor baulk
And that she willingly carries me where I believe it to be appropriate for us to
go.
I cannot make her into a happy contented horse but I can provide her with the care that hopefully she is comfortable with.
B G


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I can see where people are coming from. We probably all know someone or have seen random horses that are not properly taken care of. It is very sad that people want horses and they get them and then realize 'guess I cant afford food this month for the horses'. Times right now are rough for a lot of people due to lack of jobs and there are lots of horses suffering right now.
I am not a rich horse owner. I always put my animals first. I get my horses hooves done 6-8 weeks,shots,good quality hay,everything a horse can imagine.My vet is kind and lets me pay bills which is very nice since a lot of vets here don't. Yea, I'm a new horse owner and I don't know everything. I ask people lots of questions and sometimes people are rude but that doesnt stop me from learning and owning my horse which I take darn good care of. I can't afford $200 supplement but my horse is in good health. She had a bad back, I called the vet. My horse coliced,I called the vet. Although people don't have a fancy barn with all the nicest tack or are stabled at a high class barn doesn't mean that they can't provide for their friend.

i honestly don't know what I am getting at either.

I guess just because you aren't wealthy doesn't mean you can't own a horse and provide for it. I'm no where near wealthy but my horse and husband's horse are in great condition.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and although this thread is something we can all learn from I see a few people that seem offended which I can see that in some ways this can offend people...just don't want this to get out of hand,ya know.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

... i have a horse she gets everything she needs... end of story... but we don't see her every single day she lives like 30 mins away there is no place closer... so i guess i don't aply here the trainer is really responsible for calling the vet for us in our case because we are there only twice a week


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

dedebird said:


> ... i have a horse she gets everything she needs... end of story... but we don't see her every single day she lives like 30 mins away there is no place closer... so i guess i don't aply here the trainer is really responsible for calling the vet for us in our case because we are there only twice a week


 
As long as you know she is taken care of that is all that matters =) If her health is not declining you know that your trainer is doing a great job.

I see my horse everyday but I'm not rich like I said. I can't afford to pay over $100 for board and most places want a lot of money. I paid $75 altogether at one place but that was with me doing self care which was the only option.I pamper my horse and I know she loves me.She is happy and healthy and we share a bond. That's what matters to me. If I couldn't afford her I would do the right thing and sell her but I had not had any trouble at all. She is in a pasture now.

I sometimes think that some people think they are better than others on this board because they can afford expensive board,expensive feed,supplements,etc. You get what my point is. At some point I find it getting kind of ridiculous(sp?).


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow. I just registered to this forum, although I've been reading for a while, precisely because I want to learn as much as possible before buying our first horse. Now this thread has me getting cold feet about it all, but I can't specifically say why. I've been leasing for a few months and am out there 4-5 days a week 2-6 hours at a time, watching everything and asking lots of questions. The cost of basic ownership will be $100 more a month than what I am paying now, so I'm testing myself with the cost to be sure that it is OK to spend that $$$ on a huge hobby. I will board where I am leasing and there is a 16 yo brood mare, cutting horse trained earlier in her life, that I've taken to and owner has offered her for sale. Said I want to wait until late Nov. when I have a week off work to get her established. Not that anything will change with her situation, though. My BO is an expert and very generous with knowledge and according to boarders, with services. I know that when I was younger I waited forever to take in my first dog so that I knew I would have the time for it. I've spent thousands on my dogs who were sick before, at the expense of other things, so that is not the issue. I just see my life, along with my daughter, going to horses. My next vehicle next year will be a truck, then we will be looking for a trailer, etc. We have been learning/riding for a year now, and the interest has only gotten greater. So I feel that it is not a passing interest. Another issue is my daughter who is a special needs kid, who has found an interest that lets her forget her personal issues, which is how I personally got into riding again. We will be doing trail riding, although I wouldn't be surprised if she wants to train for barrel racing. Always having enjoyed hiking and backpacking, exploring the outdoors with a horse companion is awesome. It is my opinion that ownership is a very personal decision. I am a planner and organizer by nature, and not impulsive, so that helps with big decisions. All I know is that the time is not right presently, for some reason unknown to me, but I will trust the process and definitely be ready when the time comes to buy. 
Just thought that sharing my feelings/experience might help some other newbie out there. I felt that this thread, especially the first several posts, was going in a mean-spirited direction.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Outnabout.
The thread raises the question of whether some people think carefully enough before they take on the responsibility of ownership of a horse. Horse ownership is both costly and time consuming. It is also a serious committment. It can be very rewarding. It is a way of life.

Many riders can get what they want from renting a horse in some way or another. We have an expression English: "to get a pint of milk you don't have to buy the dairy". We could have written that it is easy to buy a horse but often difficult to sell it.

If the thread made you think twice, then good. But if you have thought twice and fully understand what you are taking on - then go ahead.

Horses do wonders with some special needs kids. It looks easy from the edge of the ring but there is a lot of expertise being used by the handler. Some horses are better than others. It takes an experienced eye to judge the horse. There should be locally someone with the relative experience to help you choose the right horse. My previous horse, Joe, was magnficent with kids but he nearly killed me at the end of his time with me. 

The key to a successful relationship is to buy a horse which matches your 
ability, your purse and your objectives. Never compromise on compatability.

What you need is someone knowledgeable, whose judgement you trust, to hold your hand.

Barry G


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

_The key to a successful relationship is to buy a horse which matches your _
_ability, your purse and your objectives. Never compromise on compatability._

_What you need is someone knowledgeable, whose judgement you trust, to hold your hand._

Barry, you are so right on again, as you always have been with your posts! You should write a book! My BO is precisely that person, who is knowledgeable, has good judgment, and doesn't hold my hand but allows me to take on what I feel ready for.... she is amazing. And she is half my age but hundreds years older in horse experience. I love it....
Today I caught my future purchase in the pasture for the first time, although she knew me because I had been out there to catch my lease horse for several months...and had to chase off her two buddies... brought her up and groomed her, which she loved. About the same time, my sister passed away from cancer... I don't know... is there another horse out there somewhere that needs me, needs human contact and a nice ride 5 days a week and once a month extended trail ride with friends, or am I tearing Nessie away from her buddies and pasture grazing, being a burden on her??? This is essentially what I am dealing with... am I being a positive or negative influence on the horse's life? I am probably way too philosophical about this. I am not, of course, going to make $$$ off of horses, just want the equine companion that wants the same thing I do. I do not want an equine relationship that is not mutually fulfulling. Now, I know, all you horsey people are rolling your eyes at me!!! Somebody, please get my head on straight again if necessary!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Outnabout
quote; "now I know, all you horsey people are rollng your eyes at me" unquote

All horse owners keep horses for a reason. Mostly the reason is the horse offers a special brand of companionship. In this modern world the horse needs a human to provide its needs. In return the horse becomes a recipient of whatever the human decides to give. Only a dog can get mentally closer to a human but we don't rely on dogs to carry us safely. Sooner or later most owners come to realize that we have to trust our horse in the same way the horse has to trust us. Who else in life do you regularly trust with your physical well-being?

The price of ownership is high in terms of committment and time and emotion. The monetary cost is merely one other factor - but one which in some cases might limit the owner's ability to provide the care the horse might come to need.

Of course some horse owners do laugh at my personal interpretation of what horse ownership means but I suspect they have not yet enjoyed all the pleasure and comfort that the ownership of a horse can bring when the pair, equine and human, have a compatible relationship.

To me when choosing a horse to own - even to ride for an extended period - is a feeling which comes in my belly when I sit down in the saddle for the first time. Some horses make me feel at home -on others I feel nothing, 
indeed on some horses I feel distinctly edgy. I have come to believe it to be my brain - the bit of it that keeps me in the saddle - saying "this one will do" or "not this one". But you won't find such sentiments expressed in any riding manual. 

Equally beware of "falling in love" - loving a horse which is unsuitable for your needs is disastrous - just as in the same way trying to live with the wrong human is fraught with anguish. It is very sad for an experienced owner to watch a horse and rider who are incompatible.

Horses have a 'nature' in the same way as do humans have a 'nature' - and the two natures must match or compliment each other. 

This equine/human relationship between species is either there or it isn't and it is you who have to make the choice not only for yourself but also the horse. Outsiders can help to steer you in the right direction but at the end of the day - yours is the responsibility for choice - so take your time and be patient.

I wrote this for you to read - but I do not know you nor your circumstances.
Personally I am now reaching the end of my riding career. I've been with horses for 35 years and I started late. I am no professional neither do I attempt to teach people to ride. Folks either agree with what I feel or they disagree. Many would say I am TOO emotional. Maybe I am.

Your own writing on the post leads me to believe you are lookng for a relationship with a horse rather than a partner in sport - you are not alone.
Just find the right horse for you. As I said before - take your time.

B G


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

_Your own writing on the post leads me to believe you are lookng for a relationship with a horse rather than a partner in sport - you are not alone.
Just find the right horse for you. As I said before - take your time._

Thanks for your response, Barry. I do need some reciprocal affection from a horse. It makes all the difference in the world when a horse is glad to see you and enjoys your company. We will be doing trail riding on weekends and just riding around the barn property or working in the arena on a daily basis. I think that if you need a horse to win competitions, it is a very different matter. I do go with my gut and have the barn workers and owner who help with their experience. Also understand the incompatibility concept. I began riding a gorgeous 12 yo gelding who is on consignment at our barn because I felt sorry for him, he seemed bored in his stall all day. He does very well with me, but he is not a social horse. Also I love his lope but hate his trot. So he is not one I would consider buying.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Another thing regarding horse ownership, that, other than my own post, I have yet to find anything about: PLEASE, if you have a horse and suddenly can not afford to pay for it's care and keeping for ANY reason, be responsible, and if you have to, GIVE your horse away to someone who you KNOW will take care of it. *Have a gameplan for the unfortunate event that you can no longer afford your horse or no longer want it!* (NO, I'm not saying give it to the first idiot who calls, or to your neighbor who will take as good of care of the horse as you are able to do at the point you should be re-homing). 5 horses have come through our barn with owners who paid initially then over time started paying late, then not paying at all. Apparently they figured their horse would be taken care of since they brought it to a boarding facility. :::rantrantrant::: One of the people was a new horse owner (if you read my other thread, the "newb" owner was the person who sent their friend out with the horse's registration papers and a note handing over ownership). 

As a barn owner, the HORSES WE OWN are horses we CHOSE to own for a SPECIAL, SPECIFIC, PERSONAL reason (like you said, Barry - a relationship, matching personality, etc), and the horses we own by choice are the number of horses we can afford. Unfortunately, we have had to suffer when people leave their horses here because we feed the animals before we feed ourselves. Sooooo... just something else to consider before you get a horse. You can afford it now: what is your game plan in something happens that makes it so you can't afford it, OR you decide you do not really want to own a horse anymore? 

It is selfish and irresponsible to say "well, I don't care" - if you are boarding it isn't just your horse whom you are doing a great injustice, it is a huge injustice for the people who care for it as well. 

Sorry guys... rantrantrant :-(


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks leonalee, and I have thought about this. In the event that I buy Nessie, I will ask my BO (tomorrow when I see her again) if that something happens to me, for example, I become sick or disabled, what the options would be to keep her with her buddies there in the same pasture. Just now realized, too, that since I am drawing up a will this month, directives for horses as well as for dogs will need to be included!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

"Unfortunately, we have had to suffer when people leave their horses here because we feed the animals before we feed ourselves."

I need to elaborate on this: leaving horses here as a paying boarder = fine, leaving horses here, as in abandoning them = aweful.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

The world seems to be squeezing out the horse at times. Right now there are SOOOOOOO many wonderful horses stuck in rescues and shelters simply because people got them not understanding the HUGE responsibility and $$$ involved. I have seen horses who have come out of situations where they don't eat for days, where the owners keep getting more and more. We bought a horse for $100 and it even came with a saddle from some people who live near us. When we got her she was 25. You could count every rib, and every vertebrete in her back, she looked more like a jersey cow than a horse. I asked my vet once what he thought when he went to farms where horses were treated so neglectfully, and he told me that everyone has different opinions on how to care for horses. The answer is NO not everyone should own a horse. I think in a perfect world, all of these unwanted, neglected, older horses would get retired to farms where people who think they want to own a horse, can go and ride...I didn't fully understand the expense involved, it feels like everyday I am spending money on something...feed, farriers, vets and all summer it is saving up to get the hay to get them through winter...it is never ending...I am fortunate to make a good living and so does my husband...but it is still a stretch for our budget. 

You can look at someones horse and tell if they should own a horse or not. If the horse looks neglected...it is...you can't cover that up with show sheen. I hate seeing "skinny" horses...they are RARELY skinny because of health issues. Horses can bare a tremendous amount of parasites before they drop weight...I just think the whole thing is pathetic.

You had an excellent post...very well put together.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

this has me thinking.......... i'm thinking about taking a horse named royal from my instructor she can't afford to keep him she feeds him but she can't get the farrier for him... i love royal SOOOOOO much but the thing is he threw me a while back and i haven't rode him in forever besides today today was the first day i've riden him... he stoped and kicked his back leg back to get a huge bug away from him and i almost paniked... ugh mabye i shouldn't take him.... idk anymore i rode him fine and he was good except there was some bug bothering him T^T so idk


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Great thread! I have several friends who rescue horses and retrain them and get them into good homes. In fact, I know my group of friends are people that are keeping 100s of horses out of slaughter every year. We are all a younger group (20-22), but we do our best to take care of our animals and they're all treated the best we can afford. I know all of us would go without dinner to make sure our horses have theirs. Luckily, we all know how to train and don't need to hire trainers, and if there's ever an issue that we don't know we talk to each other about it to help figure it out. This forum is just an extension of what we do. We don't train for Olympic jumping, reining horses, or anything like that, just good family trail horses, but we do our best to get these horses new homes where there ribs will no longer show, where they won't be headed to slaughter ever again, and where they will have a family that will truly take care of them. I know people on here have told me to call a vet for my mare acting studish and were upset when I said I won't be calling a vet, but there were also 30 other posters that agreed they'd seen the same thing from other mares. Had I thought there was a serious issue here, the vet would have been called out. But I saw some posts in here as well with people putting down others for asking if a farrier had done a good job, there should be no problem with questions like that on here!! We depend on professionals in this hobby, but sometimes professionals don't know what they're even doing. I.E. farriers in particular! I've had 3 farriers make horses go lame. I know of an instance as well where a friend of mine called out a vet and the vet said the horse was colicing and treated it as so...a few days later her mare's stomach had filled with blood and she had to be put down. It had nothing to do with Colic. But anyways, great post, and I completely agree with sooo much in here!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_What a great OP....and additions to it throughout the thread._

_I know that I am no where near ready to be a horse owner. Sure I have been around horses for a long time(in my short life), but I am nowhere near knowledgeable enough to take it on. _

_I work rotating, continental shift work, so how would the horse get worked enough times a week? Luckily, location is pretty good around here...lesson barn is 15 minutes away, but even for a lesson, it is at least 2.5 hours spent at the barn....20-30 mins to tack up depending on the day...1 hour lesson...cooldown for 20-30 minutes...brush, blanket/flysheet&mask horse and put away in/outside weather depending. 12 hour shifts dont allow for that amount of time if you actually want to sleep and not be a zombie or cranky witch with a b at work that day/night. Going to college next year(hopefully!) also is a big expense, and honestly comes first before owning a horse as that would be a better source of income._

_I am a cheap "horse owner" by taking lessons. Those around me who dont know the costs involved always ask why I dont just get my own horse, and my response is always laughter. It costs twice as much to board and have lessons within a two month period then what just lessons are. I refuse to have a horse and not take lessons. Why take it on when there is so much more to learn? Plus then add in shoeing, vet bills, feed/supplements, tack, extra training, etc. etc. etc_

_*And just as an extra note, even though I am newish to this forum, I try to read any and all posts, under any topic, to try and learn new things or what someone else would do in a certain situation.  You can not teach those who are not willing to learn!*_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I guess I'm safe. We spend a fortune at the vet, she eats good food and gets her feet done every six weeks. Heck, the vet knows me by voice on the phone since the snot started with Flicka. 
I spend my life explaining to people that horses aren't cheap and they are a huge responsibility. 
On the other hand, while leg stearing, stirrupless and reinless through the yard today while riding my Flicka, who everyone told me was green and 1/2 dead from neglect 6 months ago, it was **** sure worth all the money and effort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the smart thing to do is ride horses at stables if you are into riding like every other week or once a month. If it is something you like to do every so often go and pay the 20-40 bucks to ride other peoples horses. Then when you leave the stable, you also leave the responsibility of ownership behind. I am not a wealthy person, I make a good living and so does my husband and this whole horse thing has been a stretch for our budget. I can't even imagine trying to make it without even a job. I am new to this forum and I have already started to see that their are people who don't even have jobs who own horses and I don't have any idea how that works out. I just love horses so much. I started the same way with the starry eyed fairy tale experience in mind. My horses are here at my house, and that bubble burst when I started to understand the amount of work, $$$ and time each one takes - EVERYDAY - even when you have a fever and it is 10 degrees outside and the LAST thing you want to do is leave your bed at 6:00 AM.

My husband made a comment last time the farrier was out that made me think. I pay 65 dollars every 5-6 weeks for her shoes to be done. He asked me when the last time I bought new shoes for myself was. I don't even spend that much on shoes for myself.

I can only afford to have two horses and keep them well. We have four here two are my sisters. I get so flippin frustrated by people, people I know, who can't afford to have one horse but keep getting more and more. Everytime you get another it cuts into the money in your budget for your horses, everyone pays the price for the new mouth to feed. Soon everyone gets less hay, soon you can't even grain them, soon if they get hurt they have to tough it out. The farrier gets cut out, the horses look like bone piles, I just get so FRUSTRATED and saddened by these types of people.The saddest part is these people are like oblivious to the condition of the animals...they like have special vision or something that makes the bones invisible to them. They see healthy horses where I see imancipated neglected animals. I have tried to be polite, say things to them, but they just don't get it....offending someone just shuts down thier ability to listen to you at all...I have bit my toungue in hopes something I would say would get through... It is so obvious to me but to them their is no problem...THAT IS WHAT IS FRUSTRATING -


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I always see this topic when browsing the main forums and ever single time I skim it I do a mental "uhh YES!" to myself.

My horse was not in a good situation before he met me. My whole intention of getting back into riding and horses (my family owned horses but I hadn't since moving out) was to do the responsible thing and get back into it slowly. I found a horse to lease who was *supposed* to be as easy going as they come and just needed some extra attention.

Nothing I was told about him was true and it turned out that he was lame, unrideable and had been neglected for the past year. His under-saddle training was also very rocky at "best." His feet were in miserable shape and he had a terrible cough that the vet thought was heaves and no one would pay for treatment or medication or to have his feet done properly or x-rays or anything else he desperately needed. So I took him.

It was not what I was planning on doing and not even the sort of horse I saw myself one day buying but he *needed* me and I *needed* to be a horse owner because I saw how desperately this horse *needed* time and money and patience and love and a friend.

It is expensive and I'm not rich, I'm just a young single woman but I make it work because it is my priority. The day after I adopted him the vet was out to do x-rays on his foot, the farrier was out to clean up his unbalanced long toes and we created a plan for his rehabilitation. He has a strict shoeing schedule that I keep up diligently and receives wonderful food and a carefully planned daily supplement bucket. 

He's seen vets and chiropractors and is absolutely flourishing... he's a completely different horse inside and out from when I met him and his personality has opened up and he's strong and happy and opinionated and wonderful. 

I don't think I would ever be able to lease a horse or care for a horse that wasn't mine because I know enough to feel as though I need to call the shots and make the decisions and have the responsibility. I see my horse every single day without fail and I moved him to a barn where he and I can take lessons together and improve as a team - reminding me how to ride and teaching him the basics all at once.

I have absolutely no question in my mind that I am the best owner this horse has ever had and I wouldn't send him off to be with anyone else in a million years.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

In modern times in the Western world a domesticated horse is one hundred percent dependent on its human owner handler for its well being. The horse needs a constant supply of water, a regular and routine supply of food, and a daily inspection for wounds or illness. These needs are fundamental and do not depend upon the additional training or exercising of the animal.

For any owner to take on the responsibility for the animal's well being they must be prepared to spend money,to allocate time and to acquire knowledge through experience. That calls for the owner to organise his/her day around the needs of the horse - for 365 days a year, 24 hours a day. Some of this responsibility can be delegated to a knowledgeable third party but usually at a cost. It is sometimes possible to organise a sharing amongst friends of the routine chores involved. 

Often the price of ownership is to give up other pleasures, so as to pay either in time and money for the responsibility of the horse. If the owner goes away for a weekend or for holiday, then some other human must come forward for whatever reason to fulfill the owner's obligations. 

In return the horse becomes a foal point for attention and activity. The animal should be handled, groomed, trained and ridden as often as is possible.
But the actual use of the horse is secondary to the well being of the animal. The horse seeks primarily a daily routine which can only be created by the human companion. 

If a human is unable to provide this TLC on a full time basis then the best option for both horse and human is for the human to support the work of a riding centre by using their horses. Go hire a horse and pay to ride as and when the desire arises. After the ride, walk away knowing that you have no further responsibility towards the animal. 

But the difference in owning and hiring is that the prime reason for owning a horse is to take care of its needs - not necessarily to ride it. The owned horse becomes the focal point for affection and activity and routine.

It may well be possible to buy a horse for a relatively small amount but the cost of keeping that horse in both time and money is as costly as buying an expensive horse. The true cost lies in the daily maintenance of the horse. 

Personally I can see a coming time in well ordered societies when a potential owner of a horse has to seek a license to own it. For a long time we had in Britain dog licences and I can see the need for them returning. Similarly, at some time in the future, a license to own a horse will be required. Increasingly domesticated animals have legal rights under animal welfare legislation and rightfully so. 

There is one further obligation for the owner to fulfill and that is to have terminated the life of the horse as and when its time comes. 

Sadly too many humans make the decision to buy a horse without taking into consideration the full consequences of taking ownership of a dependent animal which has a unique role in a human's lifestyle. 

Owning a horse is a lifestyle not a sport.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

First off, excellent thread with a lot of points that I fully agree with (and some I don't haha)... just thought I'd add my opinion/experience as well.
*
You can be broke and still do everything for your horse (you may just have to live on rice and water in the mean time). You can have limited experience and seek out every opportunity to learn from those around you.* 
Very true. I live in New Zealand. We are mainly a DIY kind of country (not trying to stereotype, but for the majority, its true), and only the more financially independent owners board at stables, and most stables in my area for example, are for race horses, not the ridden/pleasure kind. Most owners have their horses live outdoors 24/7, and range from basic care (feet/worm/fresh water/hay in winter/a cheap rug etc) to offering everything and anything to make their equine friends live a happy, healthy lifestyle. Here it is (although prices are going up), relatively easy for a person who has a little amount of money to own more than one horse, including people on government benefits. I'm a uni student, and I earn a little more than friends who have MORE horses than myself (I have two). I don't work due to an injury, and have owned three horses on much less in the past. There are times when things get tight that I may have been overdue by a month to get their feet done, or worming too. As mandatory services to give to our horses, sure there's been times where I've felt like a failure to my babies because it hasn't been on time. But they are fed and have water, and are never underweight (one is hard to keep weight on). Over winter they have at least two rugs on their backs for warmth depending on the weather, and whilst they may not get fed every single day of their lives if I can't make it down (I have an injury to my leg that locks it up and I can't move)... they are in my opinion well cared for. They don't have four star residence, they live on a property for better or worse was run down in the past and sometimes still suffers for it. The grass quality is decent, but its muddy and boggy as over winter so winter riding can sometimes be pretty much ruled out unless its a short plod. My horses have an old bathtub as a water trough, which another poster bolded and thought outrageous (not disrespecting at all). You make do with what you've got. You bet that my tubs are all clean (I do use big plastic bins for water also), and as for the mud I do my best to prevent thrush etc. There have been many times I've had to improvise, and stretch all my resources before turning to veterinary intervention. It's called common sense, and for anything out of my caliber, or anything I don't feel confident on, the vet is easily accessed on my mobile phone at any time I need her. 
And I started out with the same stories as others here, I adopted a 4y.o mare when I was 16, who had attitude problems (buck/bolt/rear - she could do it all) and whilst I had ridden for years, I had not a clue on what I was expected to do other than worming/farrier. I made a lot of mistakes, I still do, but I make sure to educate myself, and learn from them. I am proud to say that I backed and started my own young mare in 2008 with little ongoing trainer assistance, and learnt a lot from that... but that came from previous mistakes and lots of support with horses over the years, and close supervision on backing and starting my gelding a year before Honey. I'm not afraid to ask for advice, even if its stupid. I make a point to read up on new ways and soak in information like a sponge. If I think it will work for my horses, I'll use it. 

So whilst I do agree with a lot said here regarding the ignorance of horse owners, its not just down to not being able to afford the vet. I dunno if its the same overseas, but here in NZ you get the opportunity to have an account and as long as you pay regularly, then vet care can be achieved if needed, so not being able to afford it is a big excuse. I barely buy anything for myself, I still haven't got a couple of books for university because I needed to buy something for the horses instead. I've had notes left to my tack shed door saying I'm an useless horse owner, because I can't make it down everyday (and over here if you don't go, then no one is going to go for you and check/feed the horses unless you have a friend who can help - I'm lucky to have a friend as support over the winter months)... and in my eyes its something that I personally wish to improve. But as for their health needs, they are met, maybe not on time every time, but 90% for sure. Every time I'm there (normally every second day if I can't every day) I don't leave until I'm satisfied that everything is in place. I don't wrap my horses up in cotton wool. They don't have everything I'd want for them, but you know what? I couldn't care less. It's -me- who they happily cry out to when I arrive, its -me- who gets all the cuddles and affection from my happy horses, and there's nothing better than pulling off a winter rug to see a fat belly on a horse that's got a shine to its coat. 

*Some times you NEED to not know everything and make mistakes to be able to learn. Its when you don't use your COMMON SENSE and become ignorant that it becomes dangerous to your horse, not because you are not able to meet every need and want that beautiful animal out in that paddock desires/we think it needs.* A lot of people do get hung up on making sure they can provide every single detail for their horses. I've learnt that having their love, and knowing they're healthy is FAR better than spending your last few dollars on an extra supplement, or matching polos/showing equipment/a session with some out of town trainer. It's important that owners don't get wrapped up in saying "I need this for my horse because they will benefit" ... a wise person once told me that horses, whilst they understand a lot more than the average person expects, they do not really care if they have that 300gram rug that's the latest fashion on their backs. Even if it does come in your horse's set colour :lol:

*Most people who have posted in here seem like realists. They know their limits, but push the boundaries too.* I like those kind of people as horse owners, rather than ignorant owners of all backgrounds. I've gone off on a tangent. But my whole point is, whilst there is ignorance about the needs and requirements for horses, there is also an ignorance in the opposite way of over doing it that can also frustrate most people. Perhaps though, as a person who has to make do with what I've got, I'm just bitter, haha! :lol:
​


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Chelle

I read what you write. I do not have any disagreement with anything you have written.

What horse ownership is all about is: committment by the owner to the horse's wellbeing 24/7 x 52 a year.


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

_"Owning a horse is a lifestyle not a sport."_ 

Owning a horse is having another child in the family. The responsibilities are just as intense and time consuming. If your relationship with your children are or were stained and pressurized, then you need not own a horse. Children require our "time and patience" and so it is with the horse.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

One of the best quotes that I've heard is "The cheapest thing about a horse is the price you pay for it" which fits so well into this thread...


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Barry Godden said:


> Chelle
> 
> I read what you write. I do not have any disagreement with anything you have written.
> 
> What horse ownership is all about is: committment by the owner to the horse's wellbeing 24/7 x 52 a year.


Completely agree. 
And whilst there are "gaps" so to speak when -I- can't be there, I'm lucky to have a situation where another person on the property -can- look after my horses for me (ie feed them hay, check them over, make sure they're okay). It's a far cry better than others over here.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

about the taking care of horses when your not their thing would the barn owner count you know like she feeds her everyday anyways?


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a wonderful thread. I'm fairly new to the world of horses, but even after the short time I've had to do with them, it's become obvious that most people (at least in my experience) underestimate what it takes to take care of them, love them, and make them feel secure and happy. I definitely did. Every time I have a question answered, it seems like there are hundreds more that pop up, and I can't imagine ever learning enough about horses and their care. 

That said, I've wanted my own horse since I knew what a horse was, and around two years ago I was lucky enough to be able to start riding. I half-lease a horse and have learned a lot even just from that - about grooming, etc. But again, the more I have to do with them, the less I feel I know. I personally am very grateful for any and all advice from horse-wise people, and I do think it's a continuing learning process.

However, I _am_ glad to hear that many of you are not rich. I mean, for your sakes I wish you were, but in the context of who can own a horse, it actually calmed me down. The career I plan on having (missionary doctor) is not a money-making one, but horses have become my passion, and I definitely still plan on having one eventually. It helps to know that most of you are not deep-pocketed but that you still manage to give your horses the best care. So...I'm not really sure why some people are so negative about this thread being posted, because I actually found it very encouraging. Thanks for being willing to share your know-how with newbies


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

This is an excellent thread and right on the money. There have been a few posts that have made me wonder how some get dressed in the morning. :lol:
I found myself last summer with 4 horses, a pony colt and a mule. I could afford proper care and all, but I was working 7 days/wk and 2 jobs to do so. One full time, and one part time as a bartender. Not a fun job. So I decided that with the money I could save if I narrowed it down to two horses, I could reach my riding goals. I've always wanted to do reining. So I sold everyone but my show mare, and I bought a reining prospect. It was tough to part with them, but I had to do it for me. Free myself up financially, especially with the changes in my household now, and in the near future. I'm not rich, or even well off. My riding coach says sometimes people don't realize that they can afford their riding dreams if they cut down on their numbers. Quanitity doesn't always equal quality.


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

10000000000000000% agree!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got my own horse two weeks ago (not really my choice, but in the end it is for the better!). I've ridden/been around horses & great horse people for about 12 years. I've ridden at many facilities, been to countless shows just to watch/learn, and I help a big-ish name trainer in the summer.

I was well-prepared when I decided to get a horse. The only thing left was to find the perfect horse for me to use for 10+ years. I contacted Vinnie's former owners, and did endless research on him. I went to look at him twice, and considered him heavily for 3 weeks. Finally, I got him. I'll admit most of my paycheck goes to him (which is why I got another job). It's hard... taking jumping lessons, working two horses, working two jobs, and trying to keep up with my college work, but it's totally worth it! There is no doubt that I would drop all my savings on an emergency health bill.

Ah, my priorities are crazy


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I think people sometimes look at horses like great big dogs, and say oh what harm would getting another one do. But the truth is every horse you get costs you thousands of dollars a year extra to maintain. They aren't big dogs...they are so much more to take care of. Every little thing adds up really quick especially if you are multiplying it by 2 or 3 or 4 times.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^ Agreed, I know a lot of people like that... 'Im getting another horse!' 'why?!'. In some cases they are getting looked after but not getting enough emotional care. 'We have a new horse' so the horse they bought last month gets forgotten... :/


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

speedy da fish said:


> ^ Agreed, I know a lot of people like that... 'Im getting another horse!' 'why?!'. In some cases they are getting looked after but not getting enough emotional care. 'We have a new horse' so the horse they bought last month gets forgotten... :/



I sold my pony last year to a lovely family, who know what they're doing, had two other horses but seemed well onto it... they now have 5 because of wanting to keep the daughter at home by bribing her with new ponies... of course now these ponies are most likely looking at being sold on as a threat too. Whilst these ponies are well cared for, some people forget the reason we have horses... I have had the urge due to being unable to ride much these days (had a significant injury) to take on a younger horse for something to do while I'm out of the saddle. But that's selfish. I have two horses already (selling one as I can no longer ride his movement) and whilst they're cared for, I could spend more quality time with them than getting something new and exciting. 

I really despise the saying some use on most animals **insert animal here* are just like potato chips, you can never just have one.*

But potato chips, and too many of them go to our butts/thighs/whatever prone zone :lol:, so why do we wanna overburden ourselves when we could just be happy and devoted to just one!? I cannot wait to have just Honey, despite missing Evo like crazy, I know its best for him.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sure to some people I shouldn't own a horse, especially not two. But my horses are happy, healthy, and well taken care of. I'm pretty broke right now and have been basically for the last three years. Thankfully my horses are pretty low maintenence and don't cost me very much money (about $1000 per year per horse). 

I'm one of the lucky ones though, my parents own 10 acres of land that already had horses on it. So when one of our old ones died Soda came home to keep Flame company. Flame died and I bought Lily to keep Soda company. 

Financially it's been very difficult at times to take care of the things that need to be done. This year I finally got the money to replace the barb wire fence in the front pasture. It cost me about $500 and two weeks of labor instead of riding, but it needed to be done. My vet and I have a very good relationship. I can call her out for an emergency and I don't have to pay right away. She lets me work some/most of it off. 

Bottom line is I make it work. I can't imagine not having horses, especially Soda, so I sacrifice other things to make sure I can have them.


----------



## RunningFree27 (Dec 14, 2009)

luvmyperch said:


> I started when I was 10 years old... Drove my parents crazy for years until one day, I picked up the phone book and called stables to make an appt for a lesson! For nearly two years after that, I spent every single day at the barn taking lessons, working 8 hrs a day on weekends, summer camps, clinics, etc. I leased a horse for a year and THEN my trainer told my parents I was ready to buy a horse. I read everything I could get my hands on even before I started taking lessons to learn about riding and their care. I worked as a groom / stable hand for ten years after that in big & small barns, even racing barns. I just get extremely frustrated when people don't devote the time and energy into learning and understanding horses before taking one into their care.
> 
> Hey, horses make all of us broke! I haven't bought myself new clothes for work in longer than I can remember. But, if Danny needs ANYTHING, we find a way to pay for it. That's our responsibility as his owners...


 
That sounds EXACTLY like me except i'm still in the working 8 hours a day on the weekends part. But i love it and i completely agree with your posts.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I posted earlier in this thread to say this, but don't want to go find it. I just read MN Tigerstripes post and wanted to reiterate my point. 

Having a horse or horses is not about the amount of money you have to throw around whenever. It is about being willing to sacrifice things to find the money if the need should arise. It's about developing that relationship with your vet, so that if something comes up and it is a bad situation, you have proven yourself trustworthy enough to make payments. I currently have about $1000 of vet bills that I am paying off slowly. My vet knows I'm good for it and therefore will still come to my horses if something happens. 

And it isn't always about money either. Its also about being willing to admit when you have no idea what is going on, and having the humility to ask someone for help or to do the research so that you can make yourself a better horse owner. 

I don't believe anyone is ever an expert at everything horse related. There is too much to know and opinions are always different. Having horses is one sure fire way to teach yourself that you know NOTHING in the grand scheme of things. And that applies to everyone. Even those with decades of experience around horses are always learning new things.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe the question then is not "Should you OWN a horse?" rather it is "Are you OWNED by your horse?" I am...I can't even relax on vacation without calling home umpteen hundred times to make sure the girls are ok. I am herdbound completely. I feel nervous being away from them. Their well being consumes me totally.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

HowClever said:


> I think I posted earlier in this thread to say this, but don't want to go find it. I just read MN Tigerstripes post and wanted to reiterate my point.
> 
> Having a horse or horses is not about the amount of money you have to throw around whenever. It is about being willing to sacrifice things to find the money if the need should arise. It's about developing that relationship with your vet, so that if something comes up and it is a bad situation, you have proven yourself trustworthy enough to make payments. I currently have about $1000 of vet bills that I am paying off slowly. My vet knows I'm good for it and therefore will still come to my horses if something happens.
> 
> ...


Excellent post.

I've known people who subsisted on PB&J for a week in order to pay off vet bills.
We are not well-off but make enough money to comfortably care for two horses. No more. Yes, sacrifices can be made (for instance...no take-out or movies, driving long distances, etc..) but it also sucks to constantly stress over money/time which you don't have to care for your animals. Part of being a responsible horse owner also means knowing your limits.

As far as devoting all your energy toward one horse, I agree with this as well, if that's all you have time for. I know someone who has a very sweet and lovely teenager Quarab. When her old mare died, she stopped coming to the barn to mess with "Ginger". Ginger just sits now. Cute little horse with a lot of potential. Her owner works terribly long hours, however.
And yet...she recently adopted a 3/yo Morgan filly. Completely green, only halters. 

Upon hearing this I was :?
You work terrible hours...you don't even bother working with Ginger as it is and now you've gone and got a youngster??! And the huge kicker is -- this barn (my old barn) doesn't have ANY space for exercise. It is a backyard operation and is past full capacity as it is. She won't have any room to work one-on-one with the filly. 

This just strikes me as crazy. Why go get a baby who needs a ton of training when you don't even have time for your already well-trained (But quickly deteriorating in the manners department due to sitting for so long) other horse? I feel bad for Ginger, it's like her owner has basically abandoned her. IMHO she has a responsibility to Ginger to give her the time and attention she deserves, not let her rot in some paddock all because she desires a flashy young project. Either that or sell her, which isn't going to happen.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

well i have 2 horses and a miniature horse and I agree with you luvmyperch
However, i have never had an official lesson in my life, but this doesnt have anything to do with costs, it has everything to do with the fact that i live too far out of town to get to any trainers, and i live to far out for them to willingly come to me. I have friends that help me when they come out for the weekend and i get videos of myself riding so I can see where i need to improve, and my friends, and a trainer i know has seen them and can help me from there but unfortunately untill my parents win lotto and buy a house in town I won't be getting "professional" lessons anytime soon.
Everything else i have with my horse though, shots, farrier, spare money for "what can go wrong will go wrong" etc etc. means i cant spend to much on things other than horses but so what? I love my horses and would rather be able to afford them than be buying all stupid stuff i will use/wear once and never again. Atleast with a saddle and bridle etc you know you'll use them hundreds of times right


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I can not financially have a horse(I am in high school still and involved with other activities outside of work so I can't work enough either). My parents wont pay for anything horse related, so I stay in my lesson barn where I will hopefully get enough experiance to start part-leasing a horse when I have the time and money.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

EmilyandNikki, that is a very realistic and practical view/plan. I wasn't able to have a horse when a teenager, lived in town and simply didn't have the financial means. I rode every week at a stable. Got to the point the SO would put me on some of his more "challenging" mounts. I learned a lot.

Years later, after schooling and marrying, I leased a couple of horses and kept them at my property. I had a 12 year old son and a 3 year old daughter. Realized I didn't have much time to ride, what with all the chores, and decided not to renew the lease at the end of the year.

When my daughter was older, I believe 6 or 7, I started her in lessons. Was at that barn for 5 or 6 years and volunteered 5 to 6 days a week. 

At the ripe age of 41, finally built a barn and purchased my horse (they threw in her last foal) and have been enjoying horse ownership and everything that goes with it. 

Timing is everything. Sometimes we tend to rush things and put ourselves in a bind. But , you will know when the time is right.

Best of luck to you, and soak up all you can in horse care.


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad i grew up wild with horses, never needed to call a vet or give vaccines, bale my own hay so the only expense i have is the fuel i use to bale and salt, what else does a horse need.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow this post has been amazing. Not only is it absolutely true, but many things have been brought up. I have never had any money, and will most likely never see a huge house or fancy car, but really that doesn't bother me. Though I would like a nice truck/trailer. =)

I like most, have not gone shopping in a long while and when I do I'm often weighing it with "horse" purchases. I often self vet, but I have learned over the years when/where to call the vet, and certain things I just don't hesitate. I've worked hard to build up a good reputation with my vet so that when the time comes and I need a payment plan, they'll be happy to work with me. Do I seek out a trainer... most of the time no. But when I hit road blocks or think I need a different opinion, I'm happy to take it. And though I don't post a lot, I do read a lot and there have been things in my 20yrs of riding that I haven't thought of before said on here. 

I'm always happy to help out a new person to the world of horses. I'll offer my knowledge, opinion, heck even my tack if they are truly into it and want to learn. 

As it was said, Owning a horse is a lifestyle, and it is one of perpetual learning as well. You can never know too much, and this forum is a great place to share/find knowledge. Sadly you can't make people accept the help they were looking for in the first place, though hitting them with a flamethrower would be entertaining.


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Bravo. Thanks for posting - very true and much needed ^_^


----------



## I am Dixie (Dec 31, 2009)

Heres my story... I was dumb Im going to admit early...

Im 18, I turned 18 in april, I bought my horse may 20th. I have NO job or any way of income, but i have neighbors that are vets and do all of our vet work for free. And i have a farrier that does good work for ranch work. I do all of my training myself. 

I bought this horse sight unseen, she was supposed to be halter broke. Well she was no where near halter broke, she was deathly afraid of humans and had never been touched by a human. I decided, due to the condition these horses, to bring her home anyways. 

Two months later i was able to pet her and a week after that i could lead her.

Late July i got kicked out of my dads house, with my horse and had to find a place for both of us, We are still living togeather happily. And she is now getting lessons under saddle and I dont regret one bit of her. I have a new family lined up incase anything happens and i can not keep her. And i will still be able to see her and do all of her training and work with her regularly. But util then she is going to stay with me, by my side. She is more then just a best friend, shes the only one i can trust and the only one that fully understands me. Then again, we work only one on one cuz shes afraid of all other people still.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I would love to have a 2nd horse but as I board I know it would be really hard to do this financially. So I would rather have the extra cash of needed to take care of vets bills or whatever unforseen thing happens to my horse. I think this is being responsible, as I would also like to live in a tent on 90 acres, with a lot of horses, but as this would cost more than my current mortgage I do what I can, and feel grateful for having one.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Well Dixie - after hearing your story, it is hard for a horse loving person to write
anything critical. But you have hit on the fundamental reason why a lot of people keep horses - a horse can fill a gaping hole in a human's lifestyle and we have debated this ability in other threads.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

They certainly do something for the soul.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

OK.
I guess I should never own a horse again.  I mean I am not trying to be blunt. or rude

But I had started lessons at the age of 8 took lessons until 2003 then thats when I was suprised with my first horse. 
I was 14. My parents took care of the payments until I was old enough to get a JOB. I got a job at the age of 16 and started to help out with like lessons etc. They still payed for board.vet.farrier then when I turned 18 I payed for a few months of board then I payed for the biggest vet bill now Babee is retired so we can't do anything with her so my parents pay my Grandpa to feed her/get her shod when she needs to I have her on Supplements that I payed for.

Now that I do not have a horse to ride I am taking lessons for $40.00 every week..I will then get a job to start a lease. Future down the road and get a new horse.

Thats how I see it can't pay can't do it?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

EventersBabe said:


> OK.
> Thats how I see it can't pay can't do it?


I don't think that is the point at all. It is merely that if you yourself can not pay to support your horse then it is your responsibility to make sure that someone else is willing to for you. Which in your case obviously they were. 

It is simple fact that supporting horses is not cheap and money has to come in to the equation when considering purchasing a horse. It is all about how much you are willing to sacrifice in order to own that horse. I have 8 of them so believe me I know!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

HowClever said:


> I don't think that is the point at all. It is merely that if you yourself can not pay to support your horse then it is your responsibility to make sure that someone else is willing to for you. Which in your case obviously they were.
> 
> It is simple fact that supporting horses is not cheap and money has to come in to the equation when considering purchasing a horse. It is all about how much you are willing to sacrifice in order to own that horse. I have 8 of them so believe me I know!


That is not WHAT I ment at all.  I know all about vet bills etc. I had to use my entire pay check when I had my first job to pay a 1500 vet bill for Babee to get X-rayed and to get injections to keep her sound. obviously my parents didn't want to pay for it so I offered to use my entire pay check.
two pay checks to save as. =/

All I ment is if you can't afford a horse. Then don't get one until you are fully ready to own a horse. I was 14 years old when I had gotten my first horse I wasn't old enough for a job. I was homeschooled so when I had gotten Babee I was out there everyday doing 1 a week lesson. Since I had a horse it was free to ride when ever. But had to pay $35.00 for a lesson.
Well now I don't pay for anything except lessons I pay for my own FYI and won't get a horse until I am fully prepared to owning a horse again. I am 21 years old and owned Babee for 10 years. Poor girl I miss her dearly. Shes still mine though.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Thank you, luv. Excellent post.
> 
> May I also add, just because you have a mare doesn't mean you NEED to breed her, especially if you're completely new to horses or too poor/stupid to get her proper prenatal and post natal care.
> 
> ...


Well, that made me feel good  I am constantly looking up information! I even have like 10 word documents of poisonous plants, health issues and what to do in an emergency....ya know.

Anyway, I totally agree. Half the time they don't even take the advice anyway.


----------



## duchess (Sep 23, 2010)

*So, in your experience...*

What would you say you average for horse care each year? I know it varies wildly with vet bills and all. This thread really speaks to the frequent internal conversation I have about horse ownership. I'm grateful you all are talking about it.

Here's my situation:

I was a horse-crazed preteen, like probably everyone on this board. I drove my parents crazy asking for lessons, learned to ride on a 17.1hh TB named Big Ben, and gave it up after time and money made it impossible. I worked at a therapeutic riding center for a few years doing everything and anything to stay involved, then drifted away for awhile.

Flash-forward 15 years, and I'm back in the saddle. I've discovered that my passion still burns as hot as it did when I was 14. I'm taking lessons weekly and developing a medium term plan to be certified as a NARHA instructor. I've also accidentally become devoted to my lesson horse, a 10 year-old TB mare that I keep thinking about trying to buy. 

I know I'd have to board, pay for lessons, save up for vet bills, etc. If it were any other horse, I would probably be content to lease (but she's not for lease or sale now, so I'm just dreaming of both). Still, I can also see advantages to teaching at a therapy barn and having my own horse, rather than constantly relying on other peoples' mounts...so here are my questions for anyone who's been there:

- If you lease, what do you like about it? What do you dislike?
- If you own, what's the financial reality? 

As a guardian of several rescue pets, the last thing I want to do is choose horse ownership and then find myself unable to manage it a few years down the line. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I come from an entirely different background from most of the people who have posted. I come from a very upper-middle class family, with two steady government paychecks, and I've had horses since I was 13 years old. Currently, we have 3 horses and are planning on breeding our mare next year. Our horses are fully insured and we have never really worried about if we are going to be able to afford a vet treatment (which was greatly helped by insurance).

That being said with both my brother and me in college (and private high school before that) my family has put almost all of our expendable income on showing, keeping, and training for our horses. My mother budgets everything, every single month. I know exactly how much each of the horses costs a month and I know that if my parents we not supporting me financially I would not be able to afford to keep my horse.

Horses are expensive, particularly in certain parts of the country. My personal opinion is that if you aren't 100% sure you can afford one you shouldn't get one. I know people love their horses, but horses cannot live on love alone. There are exceptions of course, some of the people on this forum have proved that, but the majority of the time horses in this situation suffer for their owner's inability to get basic care. Their usually isn't a friendly barn owner, vet, or neighbor that will help you. Most the the time, even people with the best intentions will have to skimp on care.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Supermane said:


> . Most the the time, even people with the best intentions will have to skimp on care.



This is especially true now. I work (my regular 9-5) with one of the ASPCA agents and she's called me out on some of their neglect cases. Rather than find their horses responsible homes, people are turning their horses out at self care facilities/private non horse farms to cut back on costs. Thank goodness for good pasture. 9/10 time we've found that the horses aren't getting daily feed, any worming, random shoe care, no vet care. The saddest part is some of these horses were previous rescues or kill auction purchases. Some of it is lack of equine education, but most of the time, these people are knowingly skimping. 

I had to resist the urge to slap a guy (being investigated for neglect) when he turned to me and said "well we aren't rich like you, we can't afford to board our (6) horses, here this TB will make a fancy hunter, you can have him for 200". He drove a Mercedes and owns a house in an expensive development. I would sell the car if I couldn't sell the horses. The urge to take the horse was strong, but the reality is that I wouldn't be able to do much better because of my budget.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

The only reason we stopped boarding my horse Babee was not only because of the costs. I mean if she was able to be ridden and stuff then we would still be boarding her. But shes retired and is at my Grandfathers farm. We still pay money to have her shod.
We get her wormed when she needs to be. 
Shes in perfectly good shape and in a great place of care. I could never get rid of my girl just because she can't be ridden anymore its sad that she can't be because shes a great horse for me and is my dream horse.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

duchess said:


> What would you say you average for horse care each year? I know it varies wildly with vet bills and all. This thread really speaks to the frequent internal conversation I have about horse ownership. I'm grateful you all are talking about it.


I live on a 40 acre farm and have access to another 10 acre plot across the street. That makes 50 acres I can switch in between. I own two horses and have two horses that belong to my sister living here as well. Our pastures fluctuate between being good and bad. This summer we actually had to hay due to lack of good pasture. Which costs much more than just haying through the winter as we normally would. Rule #1 in horse ownership...stuff happens and you have to have the extra $$$ to cover it when it does (ex. my pasture sucking this year). On average between grain, hay, shoeing and vet care I spend roughly 1500-2000 per year on each of my horses. Now lets say something happens like an accident then the vet expenses alone could double this amount if it is serious. I live in WV and our prices for grain and hay may differ from where you live...but that is what it costs me.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

maura said:


> However, and this is a *big* however - what is the mission and purpose of this board? Is it just a place for experienced horsepeople to network, or is part of its purpose to educate the novice and backyard horse owner?
> 
> What's the best way to help these novice and BYOs *and* their horses?


I am the BYO I have my own Barn. I have enough money to have the vets/trainers etc. I come to this forum for advice and to learn from all of you. Sometimes you all know more than the people I pay good money to. So for all the head banging and fist shaking you do to the ones that have no business owning a horse know that there are just as many if not more of us who really want to learn and do the best we can. This forum has great advice for us newbies to ask questions and gain insight from you all you have been doing it so much longer. Money can't buy time in the saddle.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

This is a great thread. My husband and I lost our house a year ago but first I sold the horses and animals I could and found a couple of great homes for the ones I could not sell and gave 3 of my horses to a friend that was in a better area than I was to sell. I KNEW we could not afford them and it really stinks when you have to do that but I did what I knew I had to do. 
But I want to say just because your horse savvy and know quite a bit about horses does not mean you should be a "horse owner". I am in a situation now where I know someone that really should not have horses, but she was the first person I would call when I needed an answer about something. 
I really worry about her animals daily. I know they are getting hay, but enough??? and as far as the other needs (vet, farrier, etc). I know that is covered.
There is also another Arab forum I go to and in Jan a very well known breeder had all of her horses confiscated and I think 5 died being trailered away from the property. 
So I just wanted to say that things can happen to anybody and you need to know when your at the end and for the sake of the animals, yourself and your family you need to make some hard choices sometimes.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Let's see per year for my horse:

Grain @ 4lb per day @ $14.40 a bag (50lb bag) = $34.56/month
Hay @ $3.25/bale and feeding 1/4 bale per day = $24.28/month
Farrier @ $20/trim and lasts 8 weeks = $10/month
Dewormer @ appx $6 per tube every 8 weeks = $4/month

$72.84/month x 12 = $874.08/year/horse

We have 4 horses so we spend appx $3496.32/year on our horses.

On top of that we put up our pasture when we moved in March which cost us $80 for the gate, $45 for the wire, $30 for the electric fencer, and around $100 for the wooden posts and t-posts so it cost us about $260 for the pasture.

For our run in I found a place that needed a building torn down that had 2x4's, 2x6's, 2x8's, plywood, etc. so I got all of that for free and spent around $150 in gas to transport all of the wood and buy some friends lunch and beer. And I also didn't get the roofing joists so I spent around $50 and another $50 on nails so my 30x10 run in cost a total of $250. 

And that is what it cost us to set up for horses. Around $500...now this obviously isn't the case with everyone but there is always free lumber on craigslist and stuff, so it isn't that bad. You just have to be willing to do the extra work that comes along with it like removing nails...

Nope, we're not rich, but we do our best we can to take care of our horses. We've never had any serious vet bills like colic, injuries, etc. Can we handle it if the need arises, definitely! But so far, so good...

I'm pretty sure our animals eat better than us though, we feed our 3 dogs Chicken Soup for the dog lover's soul, and we feed our horses Buckeye feeds which are a great feed! 

That's our lifestyle though, while most people in their early 20's are going bar hopping, living at home with their parents, and if not they have cable tv, go out to eat, go to the movies, etc. we'd rather have our animals and give them a great home. We may not have it together, but together we have it all


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm honestly not sure if I should... 

I will always find money if my horses are hurt or in need of something, if that means I work an extra 12 hours that week I guess I had better get up earlier. 

I have never paid a cent for any of the horses I have owned, all given to me. 

My horses don't get the routine hoof care- sadly. I can't find a farrier that is brave enough to come work on my horses feet. (Its a process! My old man comes out every few months to trim, keeping in mind that my dad is 74.). 
Shot care has never been a huge thing but I am getting on top of it. I have been waiting to get Khanner & Fairy's shot records from the old owner but that idiot (I mean lovely person) couldn't find her way out of a paper bag. Pepper has never gotten any. 

I have heard some horror stories about the way people treat their horses. I don't think mine have had it to bad. I can do most medical things, shots, disinfect, check for soreness. 
If something is really need like a vet then I do take care of that, a trainer- pfft I was raised to be a trainer- I make my mistakes & pay for them, farrier I do what I can when I can.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

duchess said:


> What would you say you average for horse care each year? I know it varies wildly with vet bills and all. This thread really speaks to the frequent internal conversation I have about horse ownership. I'm grateful you all are talking about it.


For me and i know I am lucky it's this inexpensive:

Board for one horse: 215/month

Farrier: 40$/month (horse gets shod every 7 weeks, but I budget for every month to make it easier)

Vet: 300$ yearly vaccinations and dentistry. 

I also set aside 100 every month for emergency expenses, needed purchases, horse decided to be a construction worker, etc fund. 

Wormer is included in my board and Primo is a relatively easy keeper and hasn't required any extra other than front shoes. 

I've always recommended to students that they do a half lease first, to get a feel of the bills and work required. If you can't afford the initial cost of a horse, then leasing is a great way to have your "own" horse. The cost of leasing varies greatly on your area, quality of horse, and any requirements set down by the owner. In my area, you can easily lease a horse for 200/month plus vet/farrier and then up from there. But I've leased some classy horses for 800+ when I was younger. I couldn't afford that quality of horse in my wildest dreams, but I could work my butt off to pay the lease.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Haven't read all the comments.

I agree with what you are saying! I have been taking lessons for what 3 years? My instructor told me that I needed to take on more responsability, and that my lesson horse was up for lease. I didn't have enough money, so I didn't do it. that was summer 2009. I kept on taking lessons until June 9th when my lesson horse was up for lease again. This time I was DETERMINED to lease her. I love this horse! So my instructor took up a deal with me- I muck out stalls 2 times a week to get my price to 100$ a month (it was originally 150$)! So now I do that and I have learned A LOT, and I just went to my first show on September 11th and I'm planning to go to another one on the 30th of October!!  But as much as I want a horse, I just don't have the money, and I wouldn't know enough about the feeding and the injuries and all that. My trainer usually handles the feeding at her barn with all her horses and boarders, but even still. Sometimes you just have to realize that your not ready you know? You can't just say 'ooh look at this horse! It looks so perfect for me! I've always wanted a horse, oh look I just have enough money for that horse, I won't have any money left over but thats okay I'll buy it anyways what harm could it do right?' WRONG!!!!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

duchess said:


> - If you lease, what do you like about it? What do you dislike?
> - If you own, what's the financial reality?


I didn't see your question before, but I've done both. My first pony was a "free" lease on site and it was actually a very good situation. My family paid for the board, the farrier (the horse was barefoot), and vaccinations. It came out to about $500/month for everything. I didn't have a saddle or a bridle, but the owner leased the tack with the pony. We didn't really have any problems, but I do know people who have had situations with terrible owners, so you have to get EVERYTHING in writing.

My family supports me, but I know what it costs. We pay $510/month for full board, but only $235/month for field board. Our barefoot horses costs $50 for a trim, my horse with 4 shoes cost $180 (this is by a certified journeyman farrier, so it is pricey). Shoeing gets done every 7-8 weeks so... like 6 times a year? Dentist/vet about $300 a year.

So, our least expensive horse cost us about $3420 and most expensive horse costs us about $7800. This does not include insurance, which we have on all our horses.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the best way to determine if someone is a good horse owner is to look at the horses in their care. Are they skinny? Do their hooves look brittle and all unkept? Do their coats look dull and flat? Do they stand around without the energy to raise their heads? I mean really the horse says it all, if your horse is happy, fit and feeling good - then you are doing something right. If it looks like crap and feels like crap - you are doing something wrong. They may be a little like children, if you knew everything beforehand about the expense and time and responsibility - you probably wouldn't have children either. BUT they like children, give you something far greater than the monetary investment and sacrifices you make to bring them up - I can't imagine my life without them. You kinda find the way along the way. It's a real journey from beginning to end.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

herdbound said:


> I think the best way to determine if someone is a good horse owner is to look at the horses in their care. Are they skinny? Do their hooves look brittle and all unkept? Do their coats look dull and flat? Do they stand around without the energy to raise their heads? I mean really the horse says it all, if your horse is happy, fit and feeling good - then you are doing something right. If it looks like crap and feels like crap - you are doing something wrong. They may be a little like children, if you knew everything beforehand about the expense and time and responsibility - you probably wouldn't have children either. BUT they like children, give you something far greater than the monetary investment and sacrifices you make to bring them up - I can't imagine my life without them. You kinda find the way along the way. It's a real journey from beginning to end.


^^^I agree. 
But if you wanna break it down money wise:

This if for 3 horses and I mini:
I go through 12 bags of feed a month at $9.20 and $10.20 a bag: $112
24 bales of hay at $7 a bale: $168
Farrier every 4 weeks: $80
Wormer every 2 months: $30ish
Coggins: $120 a year
Give my own shots but still: $200 a yr
So thats about.... $4,820.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I spend about $1000 to $1200 per year per horse. Sometimes lower depending on hay costs and if I have everything for a specific horse.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I rounded mine to 1500-2000 per horse BUT thats just caring for them...if you put in the cost of showing too and enjoying them say by going on trail rides away from home...you can hear cha-ching cha-ching...the tack, the clothing, the class fees, the grooming supplies, the equipment, the gasoline too and fro, the food while you are there...ahhhhhhh to enjoy them off of your grounds...the cost just keeps going up and up....and up...


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to say I agree with your post and disagree with it at the same time. From what you have said in your OP I should not currently have my little mare. Even though I feed her the best Orchard that is available gets $20 50lbs bag of feed a week and hoof and joint supplements on top of that on a daily basis. She gets her feet trimmed every 6 weeks. But at the same time I can't afford a trainer, even though I could really use one, the most I can afford is maybe 1 lesson a month with one of the trainers at the stable. The rest of the time I send video's to my trainer friend in KY and ask her for advice because then I don't have to pay for that and so far it has worked. and if something major happened like she needed $5000 colic surgery I wouldn't be able to afford it. But then again don't know of one person who could put that money up front to begin with. But does that make me a bad mom/owner NO. Because the important thing is that I go through all precautions that I can, she get the best daily care possible, and I do a lot of preventative steps. I often times can't even afford gas in my car some weeks and have to ride my bike to work but that is so that my horse has food for the week. Now I have looked into insurance for her that a friend has just gotten for her horse that would pay for something major like that, but till then all I can do is take the steps to try and prevent something like that from happening. Not everyone who owns horses can afford everything but in my view if the horse is in good weight, happy, and is obviously getting well taken care of then there is no harm.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, Guys and Dolls, I can think of several reasons for relocating to the US and one of them for sure is the cost of keeping a horse. I reckon even at DIY livery in the UK it costs me all in well in excess of £3000 per year that is about $4500 to keep my horse. 
If only she could swim the Atlantic.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

Agreed. I'm not getting a horse till I leave school which is about 3 years away and I'm budgeting now, I completly understand what I have to do and how much I will have to spend I made sure of that. Some people are silly wiht horses they dont understand it s like the little chicks people sell at Easter!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ya! I mean, most beginner riders or people who love horses but don't ride or take care of any think, "Oh I want a horse soo badly! I know how to take care of one and I'd be such a good owner!" But would you? Do you really have what it takes? Do you even have the money??
I used to think like this.
I know someone who is a WAY too confident rider and has way too much trust in even a horse that she's never ridden before. It's insane! I brought her to the barn one day to see Cheyenne and then I rode and she behaved awesomely for me, and then I gave her a turn. She had told me that she's exprienced and so I'm just like, okay so lets see how good you REALLY are. So she started riding and I find out that she's a beginner. I said, "careful she's about to canter on you! Tell her 'easy'" What does she say? "don't worry everything she does I ask her to do." I'm thinking 'ha! ya I wish!' I almost wanted Cheyenne to start freaking out right there on the spot and for me to say 'oh ya you asked her to do that. I totally understand!' I was talking to her about lessons once and she's like, 'ya but the thing is I don't really need lessons. I just need a horse to practice on. Like a lease or an own. I want to own a horse the most. I mean my parents would pay for it and I know how to take care of a horse so it would be fine!' I'm just like riiiight.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree up to a point. I work my butt off for my horse. I work almost 30 hours a week at a fast food restaurant to support my horses board. I'm only 16. I put money back for farrier visits, board, but I may not have enough money to pay a vet for an emergency. Yes I save money back for this but I've dipped into that money when my hours got cut. I have my moms help but a lot of us are not prepared for that vet visit even though I would work over time, do just odd jobs to make ends meet for him. Also, I can't afford a trainer but I think I've done a dang good job training him. He went from rearing and bucking to a show horse in less than 6 months (; so even if we can't afford these things we can make ends meet if we love the horse enough.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I think theres a difference between " owning a horse " and " taking care of a horse". i'm personally not ready to " care for a horse" yet i am ready to own one. i have been riding for 11 years, so i have good amount of education in riding, and general care. Although i lived on a horse-friendly farm ( even has a barn that could be used as an indoor arena) but i still choose to board him, because 1. i was not ready to handle the " ifs".( what if he gets caught in the fence, what if he colics without me there, ect. ect.) 2. i am not home enough, i still go to school and am working, so i would not be comfortable with leaving him alone without being checked on. and 3. i simple do not know enough to be confident in housing him at my place. while in boarding, he is supervised, cared for, and it gives me a chance to learn how to properly care for him. i am planning on taking him home after i finish school, 2 years from now. in that time i have a list of " must does" before i bring him home. anyway, a friend of mine was the type where " oh a week of riding camp each year" is enough to buy a 200$ horse, and have a mare & stallion. * rolls eyes*. and the thing that concerns me is that she simple does not worry. at all. when her mare had her foal, there was no thoughts on fixing the barbed wire fence, getting their feet done ( it's been a year) and her excuse is " i don't have the money ". well hun, horses = money. don't buy a horse without the proper finances.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

I know, it's insane! What people will do! If people want a horse but have no intrest in riding. Buy a shetland or something!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

As someone whose name has escaped me said, "You are forever responsible for what you have tamed."


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Well. I read up to page 10 and then decided I'd just post cause I'm tired of reading lol. Lots and lots of great advice. I have to admit when me and my mom first got horses we definitely fell under "irresponsible I want a horse now" owners. She hadn't been around a horse in 20 years but I was 7, really wanted one and she did too. We built a super nice fence, proper lean too shelter and got a tub for water that we filled when needed. Thinking back we were irresponsible and if it wasn't for a famil friend we probably wouldn't have kept the horses in good shape. Now, 9 years later its amazing. We have poor but we pay for the necessities. We buy hay and feed in the winter, we get the horses feet done as needed. My one horse needs his teeth floated but we can't afford it. He has a parrot mouth but can still eat it just takes him a little longer. When we have money we'll do it. He's not starving cause of it. We deworm at the appropriate times. We don't get the vet out once a year but when my horse had porcupine quills in his face instead of whining about it or ripping them out ourselve.s We called the vet cause it was needed. I find I know a whole lot more now and am more responsible now.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Beau

Your message as written by you should go well across to budding horse owners who have only a vague idea of what it means to own and take care of a horse. 

If I personally write and post something on the lines of "don't do it unless you know what to do and have the money to do it" then I am an old fuddy duddy but when you do it maybe they will stop and listen before they make a commitment to buy a horse. Well done.

Incidentally one thing we always do with our horse is to give an annual innoculation which protects the horse against a number of diseases which are prevalent here in the UK. It has to be injected by the vet but there is an advantage because it gives the vet an opportunity to cast his eye over the horse. The requirement depends on how much your horse comes into contact with other horses and especially whether your horse shares grazing land with other horses. Just a thought.

Barry G


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> As someone whose name has escaped me said, "You are forever responsible for what you have tamed."


Antoine de St-Exupéry, from the book THE LITTLE PRINCE.

I've looked into this thread a few times, and went back here today since I AM buying the horse I've been leasing since July. My story has been up here previously, but basically I got into riding again through my daughter who was learning, and haven't put the brakes on since. I've been back into it for a year and a half now. Lucky that I have had unlimited riding opportunity where I lease since May. I go 4-5 times a week, and this summer was able to ride two, sometimes three horses that just needed to be ridden. I have learned so much here on forum, and I do have an excellent trainer where I ride that is very available. Just logged on last night to read about insurance. As others do, I have budgeted for horse ownership; I don't do mani & pedicures, facials, buy music & movies, go out to eat, eat junk food or buy a lot of new clothes. It has very much become a lifestyle. To me it isn't something you can dabble in, but it requires a lot of time, resources, and attention, like a profession or raising kids. I've got a 30-year old trailer I bought for a steal a couple weeks ago in the shop for inspection, but don't have a truck yet  That will be next, a good used truck. 
So, I as a newbie just want to thank all of you for contributing here because it really does help people like us out a lot. 
I'll put up Nessie's pic again from summer when she was skinny, with a new one as I've put weight on and she has her beautiful winter coat, too. Hope we have many years of happy trail riding adventures ahead of us!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> As someone whose name has escaped me said, "You are forever responsible for what you have tamed."



I like that quote very much 

I have been following this thread very carefully, and i've been really interested in what everyone has had to say. I have been riding for 15 years now, and have owned horses for 10. I STILL take lessons on my own horses, and I STILL don't consider myself to be an experienced horse person. I have an awful lot left to learn. There's so much to know!

The reason this thread attracted my attention is because I ask myself this question ALL the the time. Am I really fit to own horses? I worry constantly about what is the best thing to do for them.
While knowledge isn't something that can REALLY be measured, I think that asking myself if i am doing the best thing and worrying so much is the first step of something. I think the first requirement of owning a horse is that you ACTUALLY care about it, and boy do I care about mine!
The next thing, I think, as many have previously posted is to look at the horse. Are you really taking full responsibility for it? These animals depend only on you. I make sure my horses are fed and watered, have a rug when it is cold, are groomed, wormed, vaccinated, regularly see a farrier/dentist and can see a vet if there is a problem. I am very lucky in that should I struggle with my financial commitments to them, my mother is willing to help me out in the event of an emergency.
I don't think being short of money is a crime in terms of horse ownership, especially not if it is just because things are a little tight at any given time. I do however think it is a problem when an owner is not willing to part with any money they DO have for their horse, or have failed to come up with any kind of plan in an absolute emergency, and it is this kind of owner i feel the OP refers to, not just someone who is a little short on cash.

I guess then the OP has a point in terms of some of the more headache inducing posts around. Although I feel like i'm ALWAYS going to worry if i am providing enough care for my animals, I am at least content in knowing they have a loving home, and all the basic requirements, as well as a back up plan in case of emergencies. I would never refuse them care they needed, no matter what, even if the only care for them is to let them go.

Thanks for a thought-provoking thread, and replies. I've found this one really interesting


----------



## jerseys123456 (Dec 14, 2010)

Before I bought my horse, I sat down and budgeted everything and made sure I could afford it.


----------



## showrider (Dec 9, 2010)

luvmyperch said:


> I may get bashed for this, possibly even kicked off the forum, but I am sick and tired of reading all the posts about people who can't afford to call the vet, can't afford to hire a trainer, or any of the other hundreds of things a horse requires. Domesticated horses are 100% dependant on us, as their owners. They require a healthy diet, routine farrier visits, annual shots, dentals, clean shelters, safe pastures, fresh water, and YES, they can and WILL require emergency veterinary care. Owning a horse is not akin to owning a dog that can share your home, be a good pet, and sustain fairly easily. Horses are creatures that have not evolved to integrate themselves into human lives. We must integrate into theirs.
> 
> Do you really understand the responsibility you are taking on when buying that $100 horse, or taking that unwanted horse from your friend? I fear that many of those owners who dream of going on trail rides and having an equine best friend, have absolutely no clue what level of care their new family member requires. When you run into a problem, who will you call for help? If you don't have enough money in the bank to pay the vet at 2:00 am when your horse is colicking, or hire a trainer when your best friend has learned to take total advantage of you, then you have ABSOLUTELY NO BUSINESS OWNING A HORSE!
> 
> ...


 

I have to fully agree with this, Yes a $100 horse may be $100 but it is no different to buying a $20.000 They still require the same care, I must say it gets me so upset to hear people can not afford to get out a vet, The horse is depending on its owner for 100% care, I also think trainers are great for some people that need it , But yes i do agree.

Please people dont buy a horse because you think you can afford it think of when the time comes for vets farrier really have a long hard think weather you can afford it ... If you can thats good


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I know lots of people who have gotten cheap horses. And then they come to my farm/stable and ask for free feed for their horess, and free board. Taking care of a horse is a long term thing, and it costs a lot of money. People just need to take a hard look at it and see that a horse is not like a four-wheeler. A four wheeler you buy, but you can park it at any time. A horse needs constant care. Thats all I can say!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

showrider said:


> I have to fully agree with this, Yes a $100 horse may be $100 but it is no different to buying a $20.000 They still require the same care, I must say it gets me so upset to hear people can not afford to get out a vet, The horse is depending on its owner for 100% care, I also think trainers are great for some people that need it , But yes i do agree.
> 
> Please people dont buy a horse because you think you can afford it think of when the time comes for vets farrier really have a long hard think weather you can afford it ... If you can thats good


I agree, horse ownership is not a right it's a luxury. If you can't afford to at the very least, get their feet, teeth, and basic vet care done then you have not business getting a horse. Part of horse ownership is being able to hash out money in the instance of ownership.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

When we first got my horse three years ago we weren't really prepared. We had an idea of costs and all, but never budgeted it all out. Since we've had Hunter, though, he's been UTD on shots, had his feet done routinely, had his teeth floated about 2 years ago, and has been fed and watered daily. I have learned so much over the past few years and there is so much more to learn. You don't have to have a lot of money to give a horse a good home and to keep him healthy, you just need to want to learn and to give the horse what's best for him.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

The most important thing to me is not whether you have money or not but the ATTITUDE of the owner. Some of you who are worrying whether you should have a horse are showing exactly why you should. Because you care enough to make sure the horse is well cared for. And you care enough that if your horse does not get what he needs, you will find a way that the horse will, even if it means with a different owner.
That being said, there is a BASIC amount of money you need to have in order to have a horse. If you can't pay your own rent or feed yourself, forget it. I paid for a dog to be put down a couple of years ago because I happened upon the scene where the dog was lying in the road with broken legs suffering and the owners said they did not have enough money to put the dog down. So they were going to put her in the back yard on a blanket to let her suffer. Rule #1, at least have enough money to put your animal to sleep!!
You also do have to have a lot of money if you are going to own certain horses. Someone brought up a good point that there are horses that people with lower incomes can afford. Buy a mustang that doesn't need grain, gets fat on air, can go 12 weeks between trimming and never needs shoes. Get a horse with good bone, thick skin, that has never been used hard. You will need to have a better income if you want to own an arthritic horse, a thin-skinned/flat footed thoroughbred that has to have shoes in the pasture or he will be lame, or an old toothless. 
I rescued a horse 2 years ago. She was free. I spent $1000 the first month on board, teeth, medicine and food. I have always had to feed her 10-12 lbs. of senior feed daily plus supplements and I have to feed alfalfa as well as grass hay. This is with regular dental care, worming, shots, vet checks, etc. She is extremely healthy per the vet. All this while she is still only 14 and does not have arthritis or other health issues. I can't wait to see how much feed she will take when she is 30 and all her teeth have fallen out.  I don't think she is a horse for everyone. I am driving my old car around that doesn't have a working fan inside. I have been freezing with my windows rolled down this winter so my windshield doesn't fog up while my horse consumes everything in sight. I KNOW I SHOULD HAVE HORSES.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I believe that having a horse is an outright luxury, and if you don't have the funds to pay for luxuries, that's when you have to give them up. I know people who collect things, people who shop, people who drive regularly... it all adds up. I for one don't make a lot of money but I gave up having a vehicle in order to save my money. I cut corners where I can and budget by shopping at thrift stores and splurging on newly bought things only when I feel it's important. I don't have very nice furniture, I NEVER eat out, I don't smoke, drink, or go on vacations. I'm just doing this to save up my money, and it'll be just the same when I have my horse (even though I will have a degree by then and be hopefully making more).


----------



## moorland (Nov 2, 2008)

interesting thread 
i don't own a horse 
i'm 43 ,worked as a groom and had riding leasons from the age of 6 with breaks now and again ,not that into riding i can and do now and again 
but it's not the main thing to me i enjoy horses and ponies love the smell lol
enjoy the care that they require ,enjoy making up a good bed ,like teaching ground work 
i'm lucky my daughter who is 23 has a shetland ,she doesn't enjoy riding (native shetland ,with proper breeding can be ridden by people up to 10 stone,not hard and for short periods )
but we have been bringing him on just starting to lunge and long rein ,he'll be driven ,she doesn't go out spends all her money on anything he needs ,he has his driving tack ect ,hay ,shots, been gelded ,but 
but she's lucky she lives at home and he is kept at home ,
my other daughter a member on here has her baby ,she's owned him for almost 3 years now and bring him on ,she rode for other people for ages ages my husband said it's my fault i got them on ponies at 18 months 

he was brought sight unseen 18 months old ,he has issues ,he will one day turn into a good horse ,he's making progress now ,he would not be touched ,she spent hours teaching him to be touched reading books in his stable to teach him to trust ,teaching him to lead, he was scared of walking on concrete (that took 2 weeks )and of doors ,she also owns an off the track thoughbred (must add here it's is her other halfs as he's quite protective of her ),
when she was living here with one she was much more able to go away ,work longer hours ect because there was always someone there for back up feeding knew his routine ,and his nature 
they don't have children and are very carefull ,with money to try to make sure that they have everything the horses need ,(the horses have caused rows with other family members ,who don't get horses)
my other daughter doesn't have the facilities ,if a horse coliced here badly there would be nothing you could do for it ,on the mainland it's different ,
the farrier is the same he spends a few days here every few months ,you have to book .and hopefully he can fit you in ,although he may not have the care that some people would expect ,it's because of location ,

last year i was offered a cob ,i'd always wanted my own from the age of 6 as i said i'm 43 now ,and turned it down ,although i had the money at the time ,i'm not sure i have the hours that i enjoy with horses and the other thing although he would of suited ,it also scared the hell out of me ,
i'll just carry on enjoying my childrens horses ,and don't have to pay for them myself :wink:
although one day maybe ,in the meantime learning is fun


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I worked part time when i was over at my parents place to offered to keep my youngster. i worked 20 hours a week and spent the money i earnt on the horse, I always kept aside around £300 to make sure I had the money for the vet if anything as needed. we do now have our ex-racer who casts a fair bit more to keep in feed and hay etc... mind you this winter we have to get in anti-histamens (can't spell it) as my lad is allegric to lice bites and as there so easy to pick up! he gets treated with good de-licer plus these on top and shavings instead of straw.
mind you I was recently asked to back a 3 yr old(she was looking at buying) for a woman who doesn't have a clue (she didn't know that a gelding was a casturated male), She was honesty confused as to while you couldn't let 3 horses live out on 1/2 a arce the scary thing is she's got two ponies 11hh and 14.2hh already that have lived out with no hay in a boggy field. both needed to see the farrier despereately and the vet was needed for one. The owners acturally run a very successful business and just don't have the foggest.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Good post.

The only thing that bothers me is the "professional trainer" part. From my experience, this is the biggest money pit out there. Instead of telling people that they need to attach themselves to some "trainer" to properly care for their horse (which is more often than not just a money scam), why not advocate people getting horses suited to their experience level? I know of so many people, who, at the advice of a trainer (who is making a profit from the sale) buy horses totally unsuitable for the rider and then need all sorts of "professional training" to make it work even somewhat.

In my honest opinion, if you can't afford the vet somehow, don't own a horse. If you can't afford a trainer....well join the crowd. Not everyone can or wants to shovel money out the window for "training," especially if the trainer doesn't use acceptable methods. Seriously, paying someone to ride the horse that I bought so that I could ride just doesn't seem to make sense to me. Also, I think that one of the best lessons in horsemanship is learning to work with your horse yourself using common sense methods that are right for you and your horse.

I hope I have not offended anyone, I just want the other side of the story to be represented. Often times, the people that do the most research, work, and are the best horse-people are not the ones that have the expensive training put on their horse, and I certainly don't think that being able to afford a trainer is a prerequisite to owning a horse.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I somewhat agree with you. My family can just barely pay for all of these necessary things, but we manage somehow. We get my horse injected and vetted once a year because throughout the year, hes perfectly fine. Of course, if there's a problem, we'll call the vet. My trainer is my farrier, and he adds it onto our board. I work at the barn to work off some of the costs, and also help out and braid at shows to work off some of the costs. Anyone can own a horse, but you should be able to pay for emergencies if needed.

Things you HAVE to be able to afford if you do not board: Food, water, some short of shelter, and emergencies (I.E colic, shoeing, etc.)

Otherwise, anyone has the right to own a horse. I really only feel like you should not own a horse if you absolutely cannot pay for its basic necessities like food and water. Just my opinion, I hope I did not offend anyone!!


----------



## pawzaddict (Feb 19, 2011)

luvmyperch said:


> I may get bashed for this, possibly even kicked off the forum, but I am sick and tired of reading all the posts about people who can't afford to call the vet, can't afford to hire a trainer, or any of the other hundreds of things a horse requires. Domesticated horses are 100% dependant on us, as their owners. They require a healthy diet, routine farrier visits, annual shots, dentals, clean shelters, safe pastures, fresh water, and YES, they can and WILL require emergency veterinary care. Owning a horse is not akin to owning a dog that can share your home, be a good pet, and sustain fairly easily. Horses are creatures that have not evolved to integrate themselves into human lives. We must integrate into theirs.
> 
> Do you really understand the responsibility you are taking on when buying that $100 horse, or taking that unwanted horse from your friend? I fear that many of those owners who dream of going on trail rides and having an equine best friend, have absolutely no clue what level of care their new family member requires. When you run into a problem, who will you call for help? If you don't have enough money in the bank to pay the vet at 2:00 am when your horse is colicking, or hire a trainer when your best friend has learned to take total advantage of you, then you have ABSOLUTELY NO BUSINESS OWNING A HORSE!
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree with most of the points posted. Lessons. I have had only a handful of them as in 3 months max, just got to dang expensive. Id rather feed my horse then take her to lessons. (Although all I do is trail ride.) Most the info I learned was from experienced horsemen and women. My horses get shod vetted fed all the things they do need.

Now my good friend, she has issues just covering the basics. I do suggest things to do to be frugal. She even sold one of her horses so she could give the others a better life. She is still learning and I am there to tell her straight out. That is what friends are for.


----------



## bhodges865 (Feb 24, 2011)

Too many people in the area I live in know NOTHING about horse care yet own one or many of them. They were letting them just die out in the pasture a few years ago during the drought because they thought the horse should be able to live off the pasture without feed or hay supplement. One lady I know said she doesn't even have a savings account, lives month to month (only gets paid once a month) yet has 5 horses. If she ever had a vet emergency, the horse would be up the creek. She's one of those who loves all creatures and would never think about selling one. Did I mention she also owns 3 boxers?? At least she's not living on govt assistance, but personally I would not want to be responsible for that many animals with NO SAVINGS.

My parents knew nothing about horses, so I went to a horse camp where you were assigned a horse and had to take care of it the whole time you were there (I usually went for 2 weeks). It taught you full care of the horse plus riding. Then I had to work at a stable to finally show my parents I was serious about wanting a horse and could take care of it. I worked in HS and college to pay for my horse.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I like this thread. I also like the post that pointed out you do not need a trainer but you do need to research and get a horse to your level. Don't go buying a head shy, disrespectful two year old if you have no experience..... literally get an old babysitter with one foot in the grave who will give you the chance to relax and find your balance. 

I read a quote from a vet in Horse and Rider magazine for this month... it said something how the client was the vet's hero because she only owned one horse and could therefore always afford veterinary care...... the vet was tired of seeing people who had many horses but could not afford to care for them all.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

I like the thread to, didn't read every post though. Unfortunely I am in the position where I can't afford the vet, not because I didn't save but because it was spent on hay when the rest went bad. Now my mare is in need of a vet now, I am not prepared to take on two emergencies in one go. Of course I will work out a way to pay maybe borrow from my parents, or take out my fund to replace some of the fencing I'll try to make it work.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Dear OP, I think I love you. You nailed it perfectly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> I don't think anyone has the right to say who can and cannot have a horse.
> My horses have their basics. Feet, shots, wormer, teeth all that. But should something come up and its a couple thousands sorry i'm going to shoot my horse. Same with all my other critters. For what I spent on that one critter I could easily give another a good home.


Your post offended me...How about we put you in a hut with the basics and if you get sick but it costs a few grand we shoot you, since there's more of your type of "people" all over the world. If you can't afford a few grand to treat your animals, SELL THEM. People like you make me ill to say the least.....I couldn't read any further this poster just stopped me dead in my tracks. And to everyone else, you are all correct in your observations, a horse is not just a pet it's a LIFESTYLE. no $$ kiddies, no ponies.

P.S Where's my pullups???


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Katze said:


> If you can't afford a few grand to treat your animals, SELL THEM.


Although I tend to agree that that particular post rubbed me the wrong way - that statement is a bit unfair.

And does this thread have much of a point to it other than high fiving each other and back pats for what awesome owners everyone thinks they are? Because that's honestly what all the posts sound like.
'Yup, check out me up here on my high horse looking down on pet owner central and judging others'.

I am not even going to speak to my own financial situation but you can never just outrightly say 'Because my bank account is beefier than yours I must be a better owner'. 
I know rich people that barely feed their animals, forget they exist and kick them out of the way when they come over to say hello. 
I know not so well off people that save most of their grocery stamps for dog food, love their companion beyond belief, but you better believe it they couldn't afford a hefty vet bill.

I know who I'd rather be owned by.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I think priorities is important. More so than how much you make. And knowing limits. I'm 21 and a student, my horse is boarded at a tiny facility that only charges 180 a month. There are no grass pastures, they are turned out into a small dirt paddock. By no means am I rich, in fact, I couldn't afford him without my boyfriend splitting bills with me. But Gunnar is on a good quality ration balancer and vitamin supp. He's de-wormed, vaccinated and his feet are trimmed on schedule. He is in perfect health and has more than his basic beeds met. I don't have thousands for a vet bill but I have a vet who takes payments.
A horse is a commitment. Gunnar will never be sold. I don't care what happens to him, if there is a chance he could be happy and pain free, he will get whatever surgury needed no matter the cost. If I'm going to take my $5 pet rat to the vet and spend $50, by God I'll take my horse I paid 700 for to the vet and spend whatever.
I take care of my animals better than some people take care of their children...
I'm not made of money, but money doesn't make my horse happy. Its the little things like being brushed while he mows down clover. I put Gunnar's needs before mine. That's how I justify I should own him. He may not be a human baby but I hold him the equivalent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess im just spoiled, i rents had horses before me and i just grew up with them, never have had to pay out of my money, still dont & im married, my rents keep them for me for free & pay everything they need, i just go out & groom, wash, love & ride them. but i do have to agree if you cant afford a horse you shouldnt have a horse, if you cant take good care of him or her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree with Shiavo and Kymbadina. Just because I don't have enough disposable income to write a check for a $3000 treatment tomorrow doesn't mean that I am a bad horse owner. Any vet that is worth using knows and understands that too. It's not that most the people who are broke just have horses for grins and giggles, most of us are broke because we have horses. Because we suddenly have to pay twice what we have been paying to have decent hay shipped in due to a drought; because last week, we figured out Sparky's lameness issue and now he needs $300 corrective shoeing to be comfortable; because a month ago, our friend's horse colicked and we knew they would need help with the vet bill so we chipped in what we could.

It isn't always so simple and black and white that "unless you are willing to dish out thousands to treat all your horses, you should sell them". There are other factors to consider and it isn't all about the idealogical viewpoint that you do whatever you have to and spend however much it takes to save their life, regardless of anything else. Because many of us have a tight budget, we have to be more practical about the decisions that we make. No, I would not spend thousands to save a horse's life if there was no chance of it recovering to live a pain free existence where it could still be productive. Not only do I have the injured horse to think about, I also have to think about the other animals at my house that depend on me.

I don't think they would be very understanding if I explained to them "Well, the reason you are eating crappy grass hay is because I had to choose whether to spend that $2000 on saving 28 year old Flash's life or having a load of quality alfalfa trucked in". IMHO, it would be much kinder and more realistic to make the very hard decision to end it's suffering rather than spend thousands, compromise the care of the rest of my horses, and put them through more pain of going through a lengthy and complicated surgery or treatment.

I might have a different tone if I had $100,000 in savings and the horse was a $35,000 show champion but the fact is, none of my horses are particularly spectacular at anything and no matter how much I love them, there are a million more out there exactly like them being born every day. If needed, yes, I could replace one of them. Not emotionally, of course, but for every day work? Absolutely. Some may think that makes me cold, it may be true, I don't know. What I do know is that not everyone has unlimited resources and sometimes we are required to make a difficult decision regarding the future of more than just 1 horse. Sometimes saving that 1 horse's future compromises the future of 5 other horses and 3 children.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Crimsonhorse01
> I don't think anyone has the right to say who can and cannot have a horse.
> My horses have their basics. Feet, shots, wormer, teeth all that. But should something come up and its a couple thousands sorry i'm going to shoot my horse. Same with all my other critters. For what I spent on that one critter I could easily give another a good home.


That post rubbed me the wrong way too..... Giving a critter a good home is not shooting them in the head just because they get a vet bill...... Granted if they are in excruciating pain and nothing can be done to fix it then yes maybe... But even then it would be hard for me to do it.... I'd have to get someone else to do it. You sound like my father..... which is fine.... We just look at animals differently.... I see love... and he sees dollar signs.... 

And as far as saying you have to have 3 grand to drop here and there to be a good horse owner is absolutely ridiculous. Most the people that dont have a lot of money would do/sacrifice anything so that they have the best of everything... SOME not every person who does have a lot of money.... would rather kick the horse to the slaughter house just because it may be doing something as little as "not working out for them" or "not performing right" or anything along that line thats probably NOT even the horses fault.... Just sayin..... Point is.... You do not need a million dollars to be a good horse owner.... I dont have a lot of money by any means but my paint horse I had was incredibly spoiled compared to all the horses at MM.... She got real quality grain.. treats... toys.... salt blocks.... everything other horses didnt get.... and chiropractic appointments when I could muster up 90 bucks for it every time....


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

your jumping the gun and putting words in my mouth...

I've been there no money dog needed 2.7k to get better, thank god for visa....he got better. 2 yrs later dog needed leg operation 60% chance it "might" work, 10k per legthat's 40k I definetly did NOT have. I put him down, he was 5 yrs old, hardest decision I ever made, but I had my husband (who was ill and out of work) and and another dog at home to take care of and bills coming outta my youknowwhat. Thank god that chapter in my life is over! 
I never said you need a beefy bank account, I never said you need to fix your horse no matter what, I DID say was if he/she needs vet care and you can't afford it that you shouldn't own a horse. Horses ARE EXPENSIVE it's a lifestyle, either you CAN afford it or you cannot, and people who are very willing to just "off" thier animal because there's a ton of them out there irk me. There are so many people complaining and moaning on this forum that they can't afford vet care yet they own 1-3 horses, and "omg what should I do, give me advice, he's so and so blablalbla" imo they should NOT own a horse.

Trust me if they were cheap I'd have a freaking dozen horses....

p.s please excuse the-wall-o-text.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I think that it's important to note that there are other ways to get money if there isn't enough to pay the vet bills. Before I buy my horse I am making sure I have a decent line of credit so that, should anything happen, I could take out a financial lone to pay off the vet bills. Loans suck but they are an option.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with the majority of this. As a working college student I have a hard time paying for my horse, but I get by. He gets his feet done every 7-8 weeks, floating every two years, vax and overall care. Yet for all the scrapes and bumps my horse gets I take care of myself. I have handled deep punctures, spit heels, and other small ailments on my own. I pull my resources and have a Vet-friend that I'll call for advice here and there and know when the situation is past my abilities and supplies to take care of. Then again I do work in vet offices, and know what to look for to some extent. 

Yet my biggest thing is ALWAYS having enough money to go through with a peaceful euthanasia. I am a full supporter of it and if something goes out of control that I don't have the money for it, I will at least put my horse at ease. 

But I also have a parent willing to back me up in emergencies. Without him I would not own a horse. I don't have that much in reserve to feel safe without destroying myself over vet bills. So I know my back up plans and try to save where I can.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

What about people that have money, but don't want to pay for their horses? My neighbours have an ill horse (has COPD), they called a vet for little animals(dogs, cats), after the horse was coughing for 3 month, of course it couldn't be cured anymore and all the advices a vet gave them didn't mean nothing to them. They still have him closed in a stable, no medications. Horse is breathing hard, coughing all the time... They call farrier every 4 months. And they feed A LOT of oats, because it's cheaper than hay. 
The saddest thing in this is that they buy new trousers for 300$ every month and don't have the money for horses  They don't love them at all, they are rarely ridden or out. But they don't want to sell them. Because it looks good if they have it. Snobs...


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

I keep my horses insured, I would only keep the number of horses I could afford to insure.

The old lame horse, I love him to death. He's the only one not insured, because he has various ailments and I couldn't get enough cover on him to make it worthwhile. Much as I love him, if he worked up a vet's bill for more than £1,500, or had to travel to the clinic or horspital for anything, he would be put down. The poor sod's been through enough (he's a rescue, was abused and neglected) but he has had many happy years with me as a pasture ornament (and I pay rent per horse, so not a cheap one!) so I am not going to put thousands of pounds into a horse that already has one foot in the grave, when I could use it to rescue a sound youngster headed for slaughter. I love him and he makes me happy, but if I didn't have him he would have been slaughtered years ago, so I feel that I am his best bet.

I also don't think it's fair to drag out a horse's pain if he has very little chance of making a full recovery. Like that poor poor Barbaro. Very sad decision, those last few weeks would have been hell for him. It is better to put a horse swiftly and painlessly out of it's misery than to drag it on for months, and reach the same outcome in the end anyway.

I don't think I am being unfair on my horses, more like realistic. :-(


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

A year ago I could have said I was one of those people who shouldn't own a horse. I struggled with bills and had a hard time also taking care of my horse. But I came forward and went and got help with managing my money ( that is my problem is I am horrible at it) and I have come along way. I am able to afford anything that my horse needs and she is getting the best of care. No matter how I didn't want to think I am not like those people I was. But since Jan things have turned around for the best


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

All I need was the guts to ask for help and a plan of action. There is no way I am ever going to get sucked into that situation again. I love that I was able to get the help I needed to make mine and my horses lifes alot better. I just hope others well do the same....


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

There is a woman I know, she has a Clydesdale cross, she gets everyone else to do all the dirty work, (i did it for 6 months until she took the horses away from me) then she breeds this mare but doesn't feed it enough so it looses it's foal. she is behind on her rent, she never comes up and when she does, she just invites all her friends and gets drunk in the caravan. it's horrible, she only has her horses for a status.

unlike the rest of us on the yard, we like our horses to be well fed (not too fat nor thin) we like to give them good excercise, we have a cupboard full of ointments incase something minor pops up, we always have money saved up in our joint bank account incase something major pops up and we need the vet. we'd never let our horses go without, people do need to realise just how much effort, money and time has to go into horses when you own one. they're not just for christmas, they're for life.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Apr 26, 2011)

I am 30 years old and do not have a horse yet. Horses do not have to be just for the wealthy or "financially stable" but you do have to have a reliable income that can support you and your horse (and kids if you choose). Lots of working middle class families own horses and do not have an emergency savings account. Does this make them bad owners? No. Should they sell their horses? No. If they can provide the basic care the horse needs then they have a right to owning a horse. 

Some people can handle a couple grand in unexpected expenses whether its using a payment plan or a credit card or whatever. But MOST won't/can't when it comes to something 5,000+. Does this make them bad owners? No.

ANY pet can find itself in need of expensive medical treatment. Dachshunds are notorious for needing back surgeries. My parents wiener dog needed a 2,000 dollar operation in order to live a quality life. It just so happened (because of an inheritance) they had the money. Should every one who owns a dachshund keep two grand in the bank? Yeah. But will they? No. 

Yet this is one of the reasons I have not purchased my own horse yet. Instead, I lease a horse for 250 dollars a month. In my lease I get a nice bridal and saddle, and complete use of one horse. Besides shoeing the horse for road riding, I do not have to worry about anything. If something happens, it's the owners trouble not mine. Lot's of people lease horses instead buying because of this reason. Many of the horses the BO leases have been leased by the same people for 5 to 7 years. Some eventually purchase the horse if they want to. Its a wonderful way to have a horse your are bonded to but not the financial obligations. If something terrible were to happen in my life I just walk away from the lease and don't have to worry about selling the horse and finding him a good home, he already has one.


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah, i do agree with you there, if the owner (person who is responsible of the horse) does look after their horse and can cater for it's own needs, then they can own one. 
my friend up at stables shouldn't deserve horses as she gets everyone else to sort it out for her. a horse is not just a status symbol.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Apr 26, 2011)

megansthehorse said:


> yeah, i do agree with you there, if the owner (person who is responsible of the horse) does look after their horse and can cater for it's own needs, then they can own one.
> my friend up at stables shouldn't deserve horses as she gets everyone else to sort it out for her. a horse is not just a status symbol.


This really annoys me. I know a few of these people and they all seem alike in many ways. So many good horses are wasted on bad people!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

A few months ago I was offered to have the horse that I lease. This horse is insanely important to me. The problem was that we could hardly afford the lease. I was so disappointed when we had to turn down the offer. But in a way I guess it's better if I just stick to leasing until I'm older and I have a job (well I work at the barn but that's to pay for some of my lease because otherwise it's too expensive). I mean, if I owned her and something happened to her I would never be able to forgive myself and I'd somehow blame it on myself even if I had nothing to do with it. Also I guess I get the same benifits leasing as I would owning. I mean- I get to ride her whenever I want and do pretty much anything with her and her owner takes us to shows and all that sorta stuff and I don't even have to pay for trailoring or board. 
So if you can't afford a horse or you aren't expirienced enough then I totally recommend leasing a horse. It sure has helped me out a lot!! 
I just wanted to say that. Just a suggestion to anyone who can't afford to own a horse.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have two horses that I pay for myself on a cashier's wage.

We don't pay board (we live on 10 acres, we don't need to), and we do our own farrier work unless there's a problem that isn't resolving, or if we suspect an abscess. We feed simple, high roughage feeds. Our horses are in fantastic condition and very very shiny.

This week, I could only pay $100 off a debt I have, because I had a vet bill (my adult horse's teeth). I had a month to pay the vet bill. I had it paid within days of the bill arriving in the mail. Why? Because the vet bill is more important than paying off a debt I have 2 more months to pay off, that's sitting at $550 at the moment and will be less in a couple of days when I get paid again, provided I don't have an emergency. Emergencies, by the way, are why I said I needed a lot longer than I actually did to pay off this current debt. If I have an emergency, I'll have some leeway.

Minor injuries (cuts, small lacerations), we can deal with ourselves. Mum was a vet nurse for years so she has very good first aid knowledge. We called the vet out for something once, and he gave Mum this look that was like, "and why did you call me out?" and told us that we didn't need to do anything different than the first aid we'd already applied. This was to a horse's badly skinned knees. We were using medical honey so the vet didn't even prescribe antibiotics because the honey has antibiotic properties and reduces the chances of infection dramatically. Magic stuff.

Vet care should ALWAYS be the highest priority of any animal owner, though we all know how much it hurts the hip pocket! More so for me than the average horse owner because I have a foal so the routine stuff is a thousand times more important for her long-term soundness.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I really think there is more to it than not having enough money... granted there are few people out there that have enough patience time or willingness to pull it off. And thats okay, just take that into account before trying to get a horse, too many kids just pick up a free one off of craigslists and their parents don't really stop them. See it all the time, and it's sad. 
The weeks I can't afford food for my mare, I literally go out along the fields I have permission in armed with some scissors and buckets and pluck 20lbs of forage for her every day, sometimes this had to be done in VERY cold rain. But people can go back and look at her pictures, she's never been mistreated or uncared for. Thankfully we've found a hay dealer who really helps out now, and the colder months are taken care of.


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just want to add (and it may have been said before.. I didn't read all the posts) that a crucial part of owning a horse is KNOWING WHEN TO ASK FOR HELP. It's impossible to know everything about horses and their health, no matter how much research you do- and if your horse is doing something or has an injury you don't understand, HAVE THEM LOOKED AT! The forum is wonderful, but it doesn't compare to having your barn owner or vet actually coming to see your horse in person.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

kmdstar said:


> Well, according to this I shouldn't own a horse. That sucks, but you won't see me selling my horse because a bunch of people on an online forum think I shouldn't. No offense to anyone here, just saying.
> 
> We can't afford to call the vet out everytime our horses have a sniffly nose or a cough. Our horses get their hooves done when they need to be. They get yearly shots. They are fed and cared for. They don't go without anything they need and they are watched for carefully - when something is up we watch them until they are better or until it's time to have the vet out, so no, I'm not going to go run and list my horse for sale because I can't afford thousand dollar vet bills - if it happened, we would figure something out, but it hasn't. I am aware that someday it will and when that day comes, we'll figure it out.


You have made a good point.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

I know what you mean OP. My grandfather has two horses just to have them and say he has the biggest team of draft horses in the area. Yesterday he got their feet done and as soon as their hooves were picked up, you could smell them... Thrush, hoof rot, you name it. It was nasty. They had cracks, flares, bruising, long toes, no heels, **** poor frogs. It made me sick. He said, "wow he needs some work doesn't he?" I looked at him and was like, "Well if his feet were done every 6 weeks and picked out every night, then he'd be fine." My grandfather turns his horses out in a mud hole, so of course they're going to need their hooves picked out everyday and are going to need proper hoof care. Not to mention that they get about 6 quarts of grain a day and are so fat I'm sure they're going to both founder anytime. They're big horses, about 18.2hh and should weigh about 2000lbs at a healthy weight. If they were being worked that amount of grain would be ok, but they're just pasture ornaments and the most exercise they get is the walk to and from the barn. It's ridiculous. 

My horses get their feet done every 6-8 weeks, the vet comes out once a year for shots and check ups and I take riding lessons and also have a trainer help me with Koti now that she's 3 and we've started her under saddle. I'm blessed to be able to keep my horses at home and not have to board. But it isn't easy by any means. We bale our own hay so that saves on expenses, but we have to buy our grain and supplement for selenium because Maine's soil is deficient. 

I've had my share of emergency vet bills. My ex husbands horse cut it's leg open in the pasture one day when messing around with my mare. It was a deep cut and I could see the bone so I called the vet. I can handle small cuts and lacerations on my own, but this one needed stitches. The bill was $200 and with all the other bills we had I didn't have it all at once. So I gave the vet half and he billed me for rest which we paid when the bill came. I had a dog come down sick, stopped eating and started throwing up. Took her to the vet, they couldn't figure out what was wrong with her and tried to save her, but her kidneys and liver shut down so we put her to sleep. $1500 later we were on a payment plan again. When I picked up Koti to bring her home, her previous owner thought that beating her over the head with a stick would get her to load. Needless to say it knocked out her tooth and once I got her home I made two calls. One to the animal control and another to the vet. The vet came out and took out the other half of her tooth, gave her some meds and gave me a bill of $250 which I gave him half of and paid the rest when he billed me. 

If my horses need something, they get it. If I don't have the money at the time, the vet bills me on a payment plan and I always make my payments on time. Just because they get hurt doesn't mean I'm going to shoot them in the head. Now if one of them were to break a leg, it might be a different story, I'd probably have the vet humanely euthanize my horse and have my heart broken at the same time. I've been riding for over 10 years and a horse owner my whole life, so I have enough knowledge to be able to handle minor injuries and behavior/training problems. Otherwise, that's what calling the vet or my trainer is for. It's pretty simple.

If your child were to come down sick or break a leg, you'd take them to the Dr and you take them to the Dr and the dentist regularly. The same logic should apply to your horses.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a great thread


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that people should go and volunteer at a horse rescue to learn why horse ownership is such a big deal. Most of the horses there were never meant to be mistreated. It is sad to see people get in such a mess and have animals suffer when that was never their intention. If you don't have the time to do some volunteer work a day or two a week at a rescue, you really don't have the time to own a horse...in my opinion. I burn up several hours of my day just doing the maintenance end of horses, and thats what makes the rare leisure time I get to spend riding or playing with them so nice. Horses are a lot of $$$, time and work...just sayin.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree to an extent.

However to answer 'Should you OWN a horse' - YES i should!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I honestly at this point really don't think I own any horses...they all own me...they own my property...my paycheck...my time...I just run around with buckets and hay and making phone calls for them when they need something outside my scope of practice like the vet...and occassionaly they let me climb up on their backs and have a little fun...yeah they have me whipped but I love it or I wouldn't do it.


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, awesome thread! This is one of the reasons why I am NOT a horse owner. I may have money to go out and buy one, but people need to factor in the amount of money it costs to KEEP one. Boarding here is around $300-$400/month. That's about as much as it is for a small apartment. Little less than half of my mortgage. While I do make decent money at my job, adding on extra bills at this time would not be a smart thing to do. Horses are like kids, they are your responsibility 24/7 and can drain your wallet. I certainly would not want to become one of those that buy a horse and a year later have to sell it because I cannot afford to take care of it anymore.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Agreed!
I might not be very rich, but I can afford it, and I know that if things really get dramatic and it's gonna cost me big bucks, I can rely on my husband to help me out, or my other Savings. (Which of course, we have talked about before even looking for em)

And in the mean time, I'm just spicing up my savings just to have that back up when needed


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

They also need time, not just money. 
No point having a horse if you're just going to leave it in the paddock.
I hate it when people only have their horse so they can brag to others. :l
Think about it this way, some kid/person could be riding and giving a horse an fantastic life, when people just have them in a paddock to brag about the fact they have a horse!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

herdbound said:


> I think that people should go and volunteer at a horse rescue to learn why horse ownership is such a big deal. Most of the horses there were never meant to be mistreated. It is sad to see people get in such a mess and have animals suffer when that was never their intention. If you don't have the time to do some volunteer work a day or two a week at a rescue, you really don't have the time to own a horse...in my opinion.


Excellent idea! 
On a side note, just checked out your Utube video, herdbound... beautiful! Looks like you put a lot of work into it.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Horses are kinda like having kids...if you really think about ALLLLL that goes into them...geez no one would have kids or horses. BUT it is just really easy to get over your head with horses...I find people buy into a "dream" and when "reality" settles in the horse is the one to suffer. A horse will live for sometimes 30 years or even longer...thats a REALLY long time to be totally dependant on a human being for care. And humans often "outgrow" their horses either in riding level or things just happen in life. We lose jobs, move, go on to school and what happens to our horses? And the time for me is the hardest thing to come up with anymore...money gets tight sometimes...but the time to keep them socialized & well trained takes a lot of energy and lots of time. Sometimes working to just have the extra money to have horses takes away all the time you have to enjoy them  I don't know just a lot to think about...I say everyone needs to do a BUNCH of research BEFORE getting one and make a good decision on which one to get (thats the biggest mistake people make is they get the worst horse in the world for them because its "pretty") at least if you REALLY understand what you are getting into and you get one you can easily enjoy a lot of the negative forces to be will not be against you...it may work out.


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree withthe overall theme here. My uncle's EX-wife got some extra money and one day her and her friend decided to buy a horse, without telling/consulting with thier spouses. My uncles was furious but tried to make the best out of it, he had some horse knowledge, but a year or two later they had to sell them. 
I do not own a horse or farm but my husband and I would love to own a horse one day but I like to be well prepared in advance. We tell our children that if they want an animal they must care for it daily and be responsible enough and horses are a very big responsibility.
Our plan is to start our daughter out in riding lessons, she will be five soon, and if she takes to it then my husband and I will take riding lessons as well. We want this to be a family thing and to learn about the horses together. I have read a lot of feeds on here, which have helped immensely. We want our daughter and ourselves to take these lessons for a year or two, to make sure we enjoy and are comfortable around the horses. I learned about leasing, which sounds awesome as to help us gage our preparedness for caring for a horse troughout the week. There was a thread about hiring a trainer when you get your first horse to help with transition.
So, yes, what you guys are writing is being heard and I have a PLAN. A very long term plan.
Question? What are some good books, I can start reading now?


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree, leasing is fine, or even just riding period.


----------



## Tobysmom (Jun 28, 2011)

*Thank you!*



maura said:


> Great post; and I completely agree. Bravo!
> 
> However, and this is a *big* however - what is the mission and purpose of this board? Is it just a place for experienced horsepeople to network, or is part of its purpose to educate the novice and backyard horse owner?
> 
> ...


Thank you Maura for this post. I am brand new to horse owner/rider. I was attracted to this post because I'm doubting myself for my new endeavor. I understand what everyone is saying and it is unfortunate that there are people who act this way with their horses. I wish I would have listened to my dreams when I was younger but college, starting a family came first. Now that I'm a tiny bit older (tee hee) I am realizing my dream. I too, budgeted, sacrificed other things to put more $ in the horse account. However, I need the advice and education that most of the people on this forum have. A lot of them listened to their dreams when they were younger and now are experienced horse owners. It's hard being a novice. It's easy to quit but harder to seek out help. I'm in that circle right now. Your post helped me move to keep trying!


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

It must be nice to be perfect, and that is all this forum has taught me. When I was growing up and a lot in my later years I thought posting the trot was for the high end horse riders and horses. My husband and I went on a ride and I was learning to trot and he started posting the trot and I was like where did you learn that and he told me the story and I was like but your in a western saddle and he said he didn't care what other people thought that is how he learned when he was a kid and it was comfortable for him. The point is a lot of you sound snooty and with your attitudes no one would be able to experience how wonderful it it to ride a horse, A lot of parents won't spend the type of money it requires for a kid to learn to ride a horse. I was one of those people who bought a horse from a friend and didn't know that I was being fed a line of bullcrap it took a year for me to find someone to train my horse. I'm truthful with friends when they come over to ride and want to own their own horses, I don't make them feel like they are idiots who shouldn't own a horse.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree on some of this but some of it, well its kinda ignorance.
I am buying my first horse now, I have money stashed away for vet bills and every little thing he needs but the thing is, some of the people on here are incredibly rude to others who ask for advice. I read something somene said about how most people just ask so they dont have to do their own research, well I made a post about my new horse that has a pushy attitude at times. Sure, I haven't researched yet but the reason I made the post was to ask _Experienced Horse People_ what they have done in the past, rather then find out from other people who could be wrong, who knows. I think we need to be more willing to listen and understand before judging as I asked for peoples opinion and I had a member tell me that I should buy a dog instead. Not sure where exactly I'm going with this now..
So yes, some people dont deserve to own horses, but there are so many that try, no scratch that, they give their heart and all the coins in their pocket to keeping the horse happy and healthy. So dont judge everyone buy how mmuch money they have.


----------

